# Test post please ignore



## The Hound

Test post please ignore.


----------



## The Hound

Test reply to the test post pleass ignore.  Everything seems to be working OK again.


----------



## The Hound

Not quite - my sig didn't show up last time.


----------



## Piratecat

Nope, sigs only show up once per page.  That's a feature, not a bug!


----------



## Pbartender

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, sigs only show up once per page.  That's a feature, not a bug!




Not to mention that when you change your sig it automatically updates in every post you've ever posted, so there's never a need to "test post".  Simply go back and look at one of your old posts, and it should show up.


----------



## megamania

I was able to ignore this post for all of 24 hours figureing the entire thread was a "got ya" post.   As they said, the sig only shows on the first message per page and it automatically updates as you update including Avatars.

Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Nyaricus

The Hound said:
			
		

> Test reply to the test post pleass ignore.  Everything seems to be working OK again.



Test quote for test reply of test post. Folks, everything is A-OK


----------



## Crothian

The Hound said:
			
		

> Test post please ignore.




I'm sorry, Dave, I can't do that


----------



## Nyaricus

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Dave, I can't do that



_Just DO It_

cheers,
--N


----------



## Mycanid

When you say test page ... are testing to see whether or not WE can all ignore you?


----------



## OakwoodDM

Well, if he is, I failed...twice


----------



## glass

I had to look at this thread, just to see how a thread entitled 'Test Post Please Ignore' could get 116 views and 10 replies (117 and 11 now, I guess). 


glass.


----------



## Zamtap

curiousity... part of human nature?


----------



## megamania

And still we check it out again..... if only to see what others could possibly be saying about it this time....


----------



## OakwoodDM

And thus the endless cycle begins...or continues, or something.

Endless, that is, until we all get bored/someone locks the thread...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What is it that we are ignoring now?


----------



## Joker

A bump thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dude, I _love_ test posts! Here, let me ignore it again!


----------



## Land Outcast

Test link

open testing grounds!



> O+
> 
> O +
> 
> 3.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 
> (<<O>>)





What's it? c'mon, 'tis easy


----------



## Dog Moon

glass said:
			
		

> I had to look at this thread, just to see how a thread entitled 'Test Post Please Ignore' could get 116 views and 10 replies (117 and 11 now, I guess).
> 
> 
> glass.




Yeah, 19 replies.  I had to see why a thread with this title had so many posts.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dude, I _love_ test posts! Here, let me ignore it again!




How do you ignore something AGAIN?  If you ignore it the first time, do you know it's there?  If not, then how do you know when it happens again because yer still ignoring it?

Or do you have to know it's there to ignore it?  But that doesn't make any sense because if you know it's there, then you haven't ignored it because yer seeing it...  So you haven't been able to ignore it once, let alone twice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How do you ignore something AGAIN?



Like this.

...

...

Oh, is this thread still here? Whoa!

I'm just really talented.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If you ignore it the first time, do you know it's there?  If not, then how do you know when it happens again because yer still ignoring it?



You can ignore something and know it's there, I suppose the two aren't mutually exclusive.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or do you have to know it's there to ignore it?  But that doesn't make any sense because if you know it's there, then you haven't ignored it because yer seeing it...  So you haven't been able to ignore it once, let alone twice.



Seeing it and knowing it's there are different.

Would it be easier for you to comprehend if I told you that I just defy all rational concept?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would it be easier for you to comprehend if I told you that I just defy all rational concept?




Naw, I already knew that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I forgot...is there an Ignore Thread option?


----------



## Nyaricus

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I forgot...is there an Ignore Thread option?



Nope. Now, you go back to "ignoring" this thread 

Sucker


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I forgot...is there an Ignore Thread option?



 Yes, we call them "eyelids."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, we call them "eyelids."



Oh yeah. I forgot about those.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I forgot about those.




I like to call them Skin Eye Coverings.


----------



## dragonhead

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like to call them Skin Eye Coverings.



The bodys shultle doors.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> The bodys shultle doors.



I thought that was the anu....waitaminute, I'm not sure if that is a grandma friendly word.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that was the anu....waitaminute, I'm not sure if that is a grandma friendly word.




Well, type it out.  If you get  you know it's not grandma friendly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Potty mouth!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Potty mouth!



Isn't that Cartman's mom when she eats a whole chicken with her anus instead of her mouth?


----------



## dragonhead

Who here watches south park?


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, not me.


----------



## Piratecat

Please, people. Let's get this thread back on topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Aurora

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Please, people. Let's get this thread back on topic.
> 
> Thank you.



Yes, yes. 

"MOVE ALONG NOW. NOTHING TO SEE HERE."


----------



## Jdvn1

Spoiler



Aurora said there's nothing to see! Don't look at this!


----------



## Dog Moon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Who here watches south park?




Me!  I own the first five season of South Park.


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe so many people have failed their will save. What is the save DC, 100? I know Fru and Jdvn1 are epic level posters. Even they have failed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I'm only level 2.  What do you expect?  And Jdvn1 is only like level 5.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Iguana.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't believe so many people have failed their will save. What is the save DC, 100? I know Fru and Jdvn1 are epic level posters. Even they have failed.



 Failed at what? I'm still ignoring the thread!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't believe so many people have failed their will save. What is the save DC, 100? I know Fru and Jdvn1 are epic level posters. Even they have failed.



EPIC?!   Yeah right. That would be Rystil Arden and Crothian. I am only the 19th most prolific poster.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pfft.  Not even Crothian is Epic.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Failed at what? I'm still ignoring the thread!




And I'm TOTALLY ignoring you. La la la, I don't see you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And I'm TOTALLY ignoring you. La la la, I don't see you!



Is that Dog Moon? I can't tell.

<puts glasses on>

Yup, thats her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Not even Crothian is Epic.



WHAT?!!   

If Crothian isn't epic, than who is?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that Dog Moon? I can't tell.
> 
> <puts glasses on>
> 
> Yup, thats her.




*blink, blink*  _Her?_  I think you need new glasses.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WHAT?!!
> 
> If Crothian isn't epic, than who is?




No one.  

Crothian: 42,738
Level 10 requires: 45,000.

Crothian is only level 9.  He'll need 167,262 more posts to reach Epic level [once he reaches level 10].  Bwahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Crothian is only level 9.  He'll need 167,262 more posts to reach Epic level [once he reaches level 10].  Bwahaha!



Oh, is that it?    Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*  _Her?_  I think you need new glasses.



Guess I should have cleaned thaem before I donned 'em.    

Best Rowan Atkinson voice:
Just a joke. I make a funny.


----------



## Jdvn1

nooM goD said:
			
		

> And I'm TOTALLY ignoring you. La la la, I don't see you!



 Who said that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who said that?



Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WHAT?!!
> 
> If Crothian isn't epic, than who is?



 Well, the admins have the equivalent to divine rank, I suppose, but that's as close as it gets.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you like to know.



 Nope. Because then I wouldn't be ignoring him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope. Because then I wouldn't be ignoring him.



Oh right, you definetely have to beat him to the ignore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the admins have the equivalent to divine rank, I suppose, but that's as close as it gets.



Hero deities, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, wasn't SpoonyBard Epic for like a day?  I believe he gave himself 200,000 something posts.

nooM goD.  I don't why, but I like the sound of that.  Although would dyslexic people still read that correctly?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, wasn't SpoonyBard Epic for like a day?  I believe he gave himself 200,000 something posts.



Yup. I remember that. 




			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> nooM goD.  I don't why, but I like the sound of that.  Although would dyslexic people still read that correctly?



I don't think so. I am not an expert, but I think only certain letters and numbers are affected.


----------



## Nyaricus

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No one.
> 
> Crothian: 42,738
> Level 10 requires: 45,000.
> 
> Crothian is only level 9.  He'll need 167,262 more posts to reach Epic level [once he reaches level 10].  Bwahaha!



We must feed him more orc babies!

And P-Kitty, stop trolling mang. You lookin' at somethin'?


----------



## glass

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Crothian is only level 9.  He'll need 167,262 more posts to reach Epic level [once he reaches level 10].  Bwahaha!



So, by next Tuesday, then? 


glass.


----------



## dragonhead

glass said:
			
		

> So, by next Tuesday, then?
> 
> 
> glass.



 Im surprised crothian hasnt popped in here yet.


----------



## dragonhead

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> nooM goD.  I don't why, but I like the sound of that.  Although would dyslexic people still read that correctly?



 Thing that make you go hmmm :\


----------



## Nyaricus

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> nooM goD.  I don't why, but I like the sound of that.  Although would dyslexic people still read that correctly?



 .wonk t'nod I


----------



## Nyaricus

t'nod I ylsuoires ,oN

,sreehc
N--


----------



## Dog Moon

Noom God!  TOTALLY naming someone that in my next campaign.  Hrm, I'm running Expedition to Castle Ravenloft.  Strahd is now known as Noom God!  Bwahaha.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Im surprised crothian hasnt popped in here yet.



I hear he is busy with offering virgin lambs to the gods on a sacrificial altar!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Noom God!  TOTALLY naming someone that in my next campaign.  Hrm, I'm running Expedition to Castle Ravenloft.  Strahd is now known as Noom God!  Bwahaha.



I like Mog Doon. Almost sounds like a Klingon name.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Noom God!  TOTALLY naming someone that in my next campaign.  Hrm, I'm running Expedition to Castle Ravenloft.  Strahd is now known as Noom God!  Bwahaha.



 You're welcome?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear he is busy with offering virgin lambs to the gods on a sacrificial altar!



 Ooh, tasty. Leg of lamb!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear he is busy with offering virgin lambs to the gods on a sacrificial altar!





Well, that's just gonna kill the virgin wool market.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, tasty. Leg of lamb!



Me loves me some leg of lamb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, that's just gonna kill the virgin wool market.



I am pretty darn sure that that is the idea.


----------



## Zander

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Who here watches south park?



I don't. I ignore it just like I ignored your post and this thread.


----------



## dragonhead

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear he is busy with offering virgin lambs to the gods on a sacrificial altar!



So thats how he gets his posts


----------



## dragonhead

Zander said:
			
		

> I don't. I ignore it just like I ignored your post and this thread.



So you havent missed an episode right?


----------



## ceratitis

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't believe so many people have failed their will save. What is the save DC, 100? I know Fru and Jdvn1 are epic level posters. Even they have failed.




while us low level poster fail our saves i believe fru anf jdvn1 choise to miss the save!
dont you think its time to change the category to humour? this thread cracked me up more then many others who actually tried to make me laugh     
Z


----------



## Aeson

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Im surprised crothian hasnt popped in here yet.



He made his save or the thread hasn't made it onto his radar yet.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> while us low level poster fail our saves i believe fru anf jdvn1 choise to miss the save!



Passing saves means nothing interesting happens.

In D&D, you don't want interesting things to happen to your character. In life, you do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, that's just gonna kill the virgin wool market.



 But the sacrificial altar market will go through the roof! As well as the ceremonial knife market and the virginal lamb blood market.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Passing saves means nothing interesting happens.
> 
> In D&D, you don't want interesting things to happen to your character. In life, you do.



I may have to quote this in my signature.


----------



## Dog Moon

ceratitis said:
			
		

> dont you think its time to change the category to humour? this thread cracked me up more then many others who actually tried to make me laugh
> Z




Personally, I believe the most funny instances in my life were never planned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Personally, I believe the most funny instances in my life were never planned.



Ditto on that. I used to have a friend that crack me sideways if he bobbed his head a certain way. I totally lost it every time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> So you havent missed an episode right?



Actually I started watching the current season last week. The Halloween episode last night was frickin' hilarious.


----------



## Zander

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But the sacrificial altar market will go through the roof! As well as the ceremonial knife market and the virginal lamb blood market.



Cool! I've invested in virginal lambs' blood (VLB) futures.


----------



## Zander

dragonhead said:
			
		

> So you havent missed an episode right?



I've ignored every single episode just like I've ignored your question.   

I'm not delusional. I'm ignoring the universe on purpose.


----------



## dragonhead

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I started watching the current season last week. The Halloween episode last night was frickin' hilarious.




The one with Ike and his teacher was funny.


----------



## Aeson

Zander said:
			
		

> I've ignored every single episode just like I've ignored your question.
> 
> I'm not delusional. I'm ignoring the universe on purpose.



If you ignore the universe and it thumps you in the back of the head does it still hurt?


----------



## Zander

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you ignore the universe and it thumps you in the back of the head does it still hurt?



I hate it when I get thumped in the back of the head by the universe. It really smarts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Zander said:
			
		

> I hate it when I get thumped in the back of the head by the universe. It really smarts.



 I always wondered why your little stick figure bends to the right... now I know!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always wondered why your little stick figure bends to the right... now I know!



Haven't you figured it out yet? It's the drunken pee-pee dance of Boratastan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Tee-hee... Aeson said "pee-pee."


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tee-hee... Aeson said "pee-pee."



rofl...Jdvn1 said "Tee-hee"


----------



## Aurora

dragonhead said:
			
		

> The one with Ike and his teacher was funny.



Yeah, I laughed pretty hard at that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> The one with Ike and his teacher was funny.



Indeed. That was seriously hysterical!


----------



## dragonhead

Niceeeeeeeee!


----------



## megamania

Hello Hivemind.... opp wrong thread!



I find it funny thta 550...now 551 hits on something viewers were told to ignore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I find it funny thta 550...now 551 hits on something viewers were told to ignore.



We're supposed to be ignoring something?


----------



## dragonhead

I cant look away!!!!


----------



## Aurora

This sucker is gonna hit 4 pages soon!


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I find it funny thta 550...now 551 hits on something viewers were told to ignore.



....but.......I don't like to do what I'm told


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> This sucker is gonna hit 4 pages soon!
> 
> ....but.......I don't like to do what I'm told



If words could makes wishes come true.....


----------



## Nyaricus

Aurora said:
			
		

> This sucker is gonna hit 4 pages soon!



I just can't beleive that we managed to get 100 posts into this  I mean, by board standard, we are in a Hot Thread. With a title of "Test Post Please Ignore". 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I just can't beleive that we managed to get 100 posts into this  I mean, by board standard, we are in a Hot Thread. With a title of "Test Post Please Ignore".



It is the standard by which we live by. If we are told to ignore something, how likely are we to ignore it? Not very.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I find it funny thta 550...now 551 hits on something viewers were told to ignore.



I've ignored all the posts in this thread other than my own.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is the standard by which we live by. If we are told to ignore something, how likely are we to ignore it? Not very.



Remember last year's April Fool's joke?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've ignored all the posts in this thread other than my own.



That's one heck of an accomplishment!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember last year's April Fool's joke?



Um, I am going to need a refresher.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I am going to need a refresher.




Oh yeah the filter thingy.  THAT was awesome.    No WAY we could ignore that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I just can't beleive that we managed to get 100 posts into this  I mean, by board standard, we are in a Hot Thread. With a title of "Test Post Please Ignore".
> 
> cheers,
> --N




Which would do better: a thread titled "Look at me!" or "Please ignore"?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember last year's April Fool's joke?



I don't remember the joke. Was the joke on me?


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've ignored all the posts in this thread other than my own.




Then, did you just randomly hit "quote"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I am going to need a refresher.



The sigvirus.

Under the General Discussion forum, there was a subforum which, when you clicked on it, would send you back to the EN World homepage, but it'd alter your sig. It was called "April Fool's Forum" or something, and everyone was like, "Don't click it!"

Of course, everyone did.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, did you just randomly hit "quote"?



Random clicks and hitting of my keyboard. Amazing, huh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The sigvirus.
> 
> Under the General Discussion forum, there was a subforum which, when you clicked on it, would send you back to the EN World homepage, but it'd alter your sig. It was called "April Fool's Forum" or something, and everyone was like, "Don't click it!"
> 
> Of course, everyone did.




Oh.  I was thinking this last year as in this year, like what happened on this last April Fool's day, not what happend on April Fool's day LAST YEAR.  Heh.  Sigvirus was neat, and yet weird.

The worst part about that was the people who ended up clicking on it like 100 times and then took like 2 months to remove it from their sig, meaning that when they posted, their sig took up this HUGE space.


----------



## Aurora

So _that's_ what people are talking about when they say Sigvirus!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which would do better: a thread titled "Look at me!" or "Please ignore"?



I think both have an equal chance of getting the same amount of views and/or massive replies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The sigvirus.
> 
> Under the General Discussion forum, there was a subforum which, when you clicked on it, would send you back to the EN World homepage, but it'd alter your sig. It was called "April Fool's Forum" or something, and everyone was like, "Don't click it!"



Ok, yeah. I remember. I fell victim to it once. I then edited my sig right after to take it out.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If words could makes wishes come true.....



This comment to what I said is totally over my head Fru.......


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think both have an equal chance of getting the same amount of views and/or massive replies.




I think we should experiment on this and start creating numerous threads with those titles and see which ones get the most posts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think we should experiment on this and start creating numerous threads with those titles and see which ones get the most posts.



 I'll ignore all of them, just like I am this.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think we should experiment on this and start creating numerous threads with those titles and see which ones get the most posts.




I'm in


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, who created the thread might also have some impact on this as well.  More well known people may draw more views than people no one's heard of.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> This comment to what I said is totally over my head Fru.......



It is just one of random ramblings, something said in the spur of the moment that holds no water.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, who created the thread might also have some impact on this as well.  More well known people may draw more views than people no one's heard of.



I suppose there may be a bit of truth to that....


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is just one of random ramblings, something said in the spur of the moment that holds no water.



 Ignore him, like I do to everything in this thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ignore him, like I do to everything in this thread.



Ignore that, it is just some mumblings no one ...... wait whats that over there?


----------



## glass

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Random clicks and hitting of my keyboard. Amazing, huh?



Kinda like infinite monkeys? 


glass.


----------



## dragonhead

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which would do better: a thread titled "Look at me!" or "Please ignore"?




Please ignore. Just like if you told someone scared of hights not to look down, what will they do? look down.


----------



## Aurora

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Please ignore. Just like if you told someone scared of hights not to look down, what will they do? look down.




ITA! Think if your party came across a lever in a dungeon. You may stand there and discuss *if* you should pull it, but put a sign that says "don't touch" and you know the Belkar of your group is gonna pull it no matter what


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ITA! Think if your party came across a lever in a dungeon. You may stand there and discuss *if* you should pull it, but put a sign that says "don't touch" and you know the Belkar of your group is gonna pull it no matter what



I would pull the lever that says "don't touch". I have to know what it does.


----------



## Jdvn1

glass said:
			
		

> Kinda like infinite monkeys?
> 
> 
> glass.



 That describes me pretty well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would pull the lever that says "don't touch". I have to know what it does.



I would have to as well Aeson, my current character on the other hand, would talk the rogue or paladdin of the group into doing it  (She doesn't have alot of HP, but with a +25 in diplomacy, she can be VERY persuasive)


----------



## Jdvn1

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Please ignore. Just like if you told someone scared of hights not to look down, what will they do? look down.



 What about a thread that says, "Please close/lock this thread"?


----------



## dragonhead

I did that, It got locked and 300+ veiws. only 2 posts and it was a hot topic.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ignore him, like I do to everything in this thread.




Do you ignore yourself too?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Do you ignore yourself too?



 Of course, just like any intelligent person would.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That describes me pretty well.




So infinite monkeys and infinite clones... if infinite monkeys describes you well, then those infinite clones must be monkeys.

Therefore I conclude that Jdvn1 is actually a monkey!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So infinite monkeys and infinite clones... if infinite monkeys describes you well, then those infinite clones must be monkeys.
> 
> Therefore I conclude that Jdvn1 is actually a monkey!



 Well, some of them are monkeys, and some of them aren't. But since we're dealing with infinites, there's still an infinite amount of each thing.



Y'know, not that I'm paying attention at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, not that I'm paying attention at all.




Yeah, that would make sense, cause you didn't deny that you yourself was a monkey.

Unless you really ARE a monkey!


----------



## dragonhead

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless you really ARE a monkey!




That expalins that banana shortage in Texas


----------



## Jdvn1

dragonhead said:
			
		

> That expalins that banana shortage in Texas



 I was seriously eating a lot of bananas yesterday, thinking, "... I'm eating way more bananas than I usually do..."

But, no, I'm not a monkey. At least, not according to my avatar.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was seriously eating a lot of bananas yesterday, thinking, "... I'm eating way more bananas than I usually do..."
> 
> But, no, I'm not a monkey. At least, not according to my avatar.




Ugh.....how many is "alot of bananas"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ugh.....how many is "alot of bananas"?



 Um... three or four?

I guess that's not really a lot, but I don't normally eat bananas.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um... three or four?
> 
> I guess that's not really a lot, but I don't normally eat bananas.



That is, indeed, a lot of bananas! (for one day, that is)  
I like banana pudding. Yum!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is, indeed, a lot of bananas! (for one day, that is)
> I like banana pudding. Yum!



 ... You just _had_ to mention banana pudding, didn't you?

I _really_ want some now.

I know a place that has awesome banana pudding and I can't go until at least Thursday!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You just _had_ to mention banana pudding, didn't you?
> 
> I _really_ want some now.
> 
> I know a place that has awesome banana pudding and I can't go until at least Thursday!



Not sure which is better the banana pudding I don't have or the big bowl full of Tootsie Rolls I do have. I have a bowl of candy for customers but I'm eating some of it.


----------



## Aurora

WHat can I say I am an instigator. Muhuhaha    What happens Thursday?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHat can I say I am an instigator. Muhuhaha    What happens Thursday?



He gets off house arrest.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure which is better the banana pudding I don't have or the big bowl full of Tootsie Rolls I do have. I have a bowl of candy for customers but I'm eating some of it.



At work, surfing the internet.....nice......if I ever move to Georgia, I am gonna come work for you  Although, if I move to Georgia, I think I'd probably move to Atlanta since I have family there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHat can I say I am an instigator. Muhuhaha    What happens Thursday?



Darn you! 

Thursday I just have more spare time. There's a lot of stuff that just _doesn't_ happen Thursday.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> At work, surfing the internet.....nice......if I ever move to Georgia, I am gonna come work for you  Although, if I move to Georgia, I think I'd probably move to Atlanta since I have family there.



I'm in Roswell and it's a suburb of Atlanta. Business is too slow. I need something to take up the time or I'll go nuts. Your welcome to come visit anytime your in town.

The invite to visit it to all ENWorlders that would like to come by.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in Roswell and it's a suburb of Atlanta. Business is too slow. I need something to take up the time or I'll go nuts. Your welcome to come visit anytime your in town.
> 
> The invite to visit it to all ENWorlders that would like to come by.




Somehow I think I need a better reason to go to GA than to take away some of your boredom.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in Roswell and it's a suburb of Atlanta. Business is too slow. I need something to take up the time or I'll go nuts. Your welcome to come visit anytime your in town.
> 
> The invite to visit it to all ENWorlders that would like to come by.



Watch out, I may just do that next time I go to Atlanta  Ever heard the term "problem customer".


----------



## megamania

NO SLEEP 'TIL ATLANTA!!!!!



Just not the same.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> NO SLEEP 'TIL ATLANTA!!!!!



Can't place it......

Anytime I hear "Atlanta" I think of the Futurama episode......god, I love Futurama.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't place it......




I keep thinking Brooklyn.  It sounds REALLY familiar, but I can't place it either...

Edit: Beastie Boys?


----------



## Aurora

Got any Tootsie Rolls left Aeson? Or did you eat them all? I am not a huge fan of Tootsie rolls.......Tootsie pops on the other hand......yum!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Got any Tootsie Rolls left Aeson? Or did you eat them all? I am not a huge fan of Tootsie rolls.......Tootsie pops on the other hand......yum!



I have some of both. It's one of those bags with the big tootsie rolls and other tootsie type candies. I'm leaving the bowl on the counter at the store so the customers can get most of it.


----------



## dragonhead

it is no sleep till brooklyn.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Got any Tootsie Rolls left Aeson? Or did you eat them all? I am not a huge fan of Tootsie rolls.......Tootsie pops on the other hand......yum!



I'll send you some but it would be faster you and cheaper for me for you to go buy some.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't place it......
> 
> Anytime I hear "Atlanta" I think of the Futurama episode......god, I love Futurama.



Why does Atlanta make you think of Futurama? I've only seen an episode or two.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Watch out, I may just do that next time I go to Atlanta  Ever heard the term "problem customer".



I have heard the term and have had a couple since I started here. One have come in and yelled at me for something I had no control over and for something that I wasn't even here to do.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Somehow I think I need a better reason to go to GA than to take away some of your boredom.



We have Dragoncon and Anime Weekend Atlanta. Two good reasons to come.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why does Atlanta make you think of Futurama? I've only seen an episode or two.



There's an episode where thay do the "Lost city of Atlanta". I love Futurama. Probably one of my favorite shows. It's one of those that no matter how many times you see an episode, it is still funny.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have heard the term and have had a couple since I started here. One have come in and yelled at me for something I had no control over and for something that I wasn't even here to do.



Nice. I worked customer service for years. I was very good at it- managers always loved me because I could resolve a problem w/out ever having to call on them. The changing point came when the store I was working at was going out of business and people were getting PO'd on a regular basis. I finally came to the point where I would say "Listen, if you can't talk to me like a human being, I am not going to help you." I would warn them a second time and then pretty much say "I don't get paid enough to deal with your s**t- let me get my manager." Uh-oh My dog is barking, I have to go.....

edit: it was nothing....creepy guy isn't back


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There's an episode where thay do the "Lost city of Atlanta". I love Futurama. Probably one of my favorite shows. It's one of those that no matter how many times you see an episode, it is still funny.



Lost city of Atlanta. I'd hate to see what they thought Atlanta was like. 


Fox had a show on this season that was set in Atlanta. Other than mention couple of places around town and mispronounce one of them and some aerial shots there was nothing to show me they filmed in Atlanta. I-20 does not have a tunnel but on the show it did. There are no aqua ducts to chase people through. The Chamblee is pronounced shamblee not chomblee. A local reporter would have made that mistake only once.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> " Uh-oh My dog is barking, I have to go.....
> 
> edit: it was nothing....creepy guy isn't back




If you do that again you might start to creep me out. Do you have a friend or someone you can call to come by or at least check up on you from time to time?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you do that again you might start to creep me out. Do you have a friend or someone you can call to come by or at least check up on you from time to time?



I am fine. My neighbors on both sides are home, and one owns a shot gun, so I'll call him if something happens


----------



## werk

Hey, I'll pad my post-count too!


----------



## werk

werk said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll pad my post-count too!




Hey, Good idea ^^^


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am fine. My neighbors on both sides are home, and one owns a shot gun, so I'll call him if something happens



Always good to have someone nearby with a firearm.


----------



## Aeson

werk said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll pad my post-count too!



No padding of post counts here. Ignore this thread. It is infected by the hivemind.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll send you some but it would be faster you and cheaper for me for you to go buy some.



You own a packing.&shipping store - LOL Just kidding. 
I have plenty of H'ween candy that I need to get rid of. Preferably without eating it myself!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You own a packing.&shipping store - LOL Just kidding.
> I have plenty of H'ween candy that I need to get rid of. Preferably without eating it myself!  :\



Just for fun I took all the Tootsie Pops about 1/5 pound. To send Fedex ground to Dayton OH it will cost 5.37, Fredex express 26.81 and by USPS 2.55. That is what it would cost me. I don't want to tell you what it would cost a custumer.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just for fun I took all the Tootsie Pops about 1/5 pound. To send Fedex ground to Dayton OH it will cost 5.37, Fredex express 26.81 and by USPS 2.55. That is what it would cost me. I don't want to tell you what it would cost a custumer.



because it is like 5 times as much?   I normally ship stuff UPS. We have a little "mom and pop" shipping store that has been here forever that I ship stuff from. Mainly because I prefer to support small businesses (being as I am form a family of entrepreneurs). Anyway, one time I sent a package to my family in San Diego via UPS. A month later it still hadn't arrived. My aunt knows someone REALLY hugh up in UPS and called him to have it fixed. It seems the package was shipped to San Diego and was scanned at the airport. It was then sent to Florida, sent back to San Diego, and then shipped back to Ohio and DELIVERED to a house about 45 min away from me.  :\  The address that it was delivered to was not even remotely close in name to my parents "to" address or my "from" address other than the Ohio part! The guy personally drove to the house, picked up the box and FedEx'd it to my parents. Nice.


----------



## Aeson

I made a mistake the other day. I mailed something for a regular costumer. Problem was I put the from tag on it twice. He was sending 2 packages to 2 different places. I put the To tags on one and the From tags on the other. The one that said From him was sent to him so he had to bring it back and I sent it back out free of charge. I'm still getting the hang of all this. 

This store has had 4-5 owners and been around for about 15-17 years. I hope it can be here another 17 years.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope it can be here another 17 years.



I would think so, considering you are a part owner


----------



## dragonhead

If posts on an ignore thread get posted, will they too be ignored?


----------



## Aeson

dragonhead said:
			
		

> If posts on an ignore thread get posted, will they too be ignored?



How many licks does it take to get to the center of an ignore thread?


----------



## werk

Aeson said:
			
		

> How many licks does it take to get to the center of an ignore thread?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How many licks does it take to get to the center of an ignore thread?



No one will ever know *crunch*


----------



## Aeson

we will know when the close the thread. I'm surprised they haven't done that yet.


----------



## Jdvn1

The thread will never die!

Doooon't stop! Belieeeeving!


----------



## Aurora

Maybe they're afraid the hivers might revolt?


----------



## Aeson

Not enough of us anymore.


----------



## Aurora

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition.....



No but I always suspect them.


----------



## Aurora

I always suspect gnomes. I swear the little buggers have taken up residence in my house. They hide my keys, eat my food, move stuff around......


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> we will know when the close the thread. I'm surprised they haven't done that yet.




On closed threads, no, you keep your post number in that thread.  For threads they totally remove, you lose that post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Booger.
*
That is all, please move along.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I always suspect gnomes. I swear the little buggers have taken up residence in my house. They hide my keys, eat my food, move stuff around......



Those aren't gnomes they are called children.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> On closed threads, no, you keep your post number in that thread.  For threads they totally remove, you lose that post.



I hope they don't delete the one that says delete me then. I didn't know you could lose posts. I really don't care about post counts no matter what Werk says.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those aren't gnomes they are called children.



Oh s**t, is that what she is then.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> IAAL. No, really!




What is that?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What is that?



I don't know, but I think he called you a booger.  
The fact that he has a quote by Jeff from Coupling makes him okay with me though


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*I* *A*m *A* *L*awyer.

The rest was a browse-by boogering.  Nothing personal. 

And Coupling wasn't the same after Richard Coyle (Jeff) left.  That dude was too funny!

Shedoyim! (sp?)


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I think he called you a booger.




Ooooo, he better NOT have!  *glare*


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And Coupling wasn't the same after Richard Coyle (Jeff) left.  That dude was too funny!
> 
> Shedoyim! (sp?)




I thoroughly agree. Jeff made that show funny. After he left, it just went downhill. And don't even get me started on NBC's version of coupling. It was a massacre. I could have done a better job dressing up in different costumes and doing all the acting myself. Sheesh.

I need to pull out my DVD's and watch them again. I think one of my favorite episodes was Inferno. Some classic scenes in that one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> And don't even get me started on NBC's version of coupling. It was a massacre. I could have done a better job dressing up in different costumes and doing all the acting myself.




Could have and did so myself.  And I'm a guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<whistles innocently> 

         :\


----------



## Aurora

What are you whistling at Fru?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you whistling at Fru?



Jeff and his too many legs.


----------



## Dog Moon

*starts whistling too*


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *starts whistling too*



follower


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jeff and his too many legs.



You might think that is what this is referring to, but it's not.   Coupling is probably one of THE best shows I have ever seen. Seasons 1-3 that is. The dialogue in it is fantastic. It was similar to Friends except _actually_ funny and the sexual tension is taken up a notch. In the couple of years that I have owned the DVD's, I have barely actually had them in my posession. People keep bogarting them and I have to keep pirating them back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> follower




I didn't know what else to do.  Too early in the morning.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You might think that is what this is referring to, but it's not.   Coupling is probably one of THE best shows I have ever seen. Seasons 1-3 that is. The dialogue in it is fantastic. It was similar to Friends except _actually_ funny and the sexual tension is taken up a notch. In the couple of years that I have owned the DVD's, I have barely actually had them in my posession. People keep bogarting them and I have to keep pirating them back.




I've seen the episode. Jeff is funny. The women while not as pretty as American actresses still seemed to be sexy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> The women while not as pretty as American actresses still seemed to be sexy.




Hmmm...I'll agree with part 2 and not part 1- our American actresses could probably learn something from them...like how to eat more than 800 calories a day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you whistling at Fru?



A beautiful bunch of ripe bananas!


----------



## Joker

This sucks.  When I made a bump thread a while ago it only got up to 13 pages before it was closed because according to one of the mods it was about that time to close it.
Whereas this one is probably gonna continue forever and ever because it's not an official bump thread, but an ignore thread.

 a Duck!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen the episode.



Well then, don't I feel stupid   
I rarely come across people who even know what Coupling is. And most of the time when they do, they refer to the NBC flop. I got several of my friends hooked on it when they were airing it on BBC America.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thank God (and donors) for PBS!

Tonight's episode features "Captain Subtext"...YAY!

"I'm welcome to your Sidney, and your Melbourne, but not in your Bush."  AWESOME! (BTW- that is an _Australia_ reference.)


----------



## Dog Moon

Joker said:
			
		

> This sucks.  When I made a bump thread a while ago it only got up to 13 pages before it was closed because according to one of the mods it was about that time to close it.
> Whereas this one is probably gonna continue forever and ever because it's not an official bump thread, but an ignore thread.
> 
> a Duck!




Wait, what's the point of a bump thread?  Everyone just says bump or something?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, what's the point of a bump thread?  Everyone just says bump or something?



Yes. They come up with unique ways to bump. 


The reason this thread keeps going is while the conversations are often pointless and meaningless they do continue to flow. A bump thread while fun is more of a waste of server space. 

The other possible reason is the mods don't want to close it.


----------



## megamania

When I was involved in the bump thread I had nifty sayings or rhymes to bump.  It was kinda creative at one point.


Bump it to the right
Bump it to the left
Bump it!  Bump it! Bump it!


Limp BUMPit


you get the idea....


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma was one of the best. She loved the bump thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Not sure the bump thread would be my kinda thread.  Threads like this are much more enjoyable for me where I can say SOMETHING, even if no one listens.


----------



## megamania

You can still say things just be sure to say "bump it".


It does sound stupid now that I type this but it was fun at the time.








oh and bump it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lady_Acoma was one of the best. She loved the bump thread.





Whatever happened to everyone's favorite pyro?  (was going to say more but grandma wouldn't approve).


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Thank God (and donors) for PBS!



Seriously!


----------



## megamania

PBS is not my thing but then again Vermont's Public Broadcasting System and Texas' I'm sure is very different.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> PBS is not my thing but then again Vermont's Public Broadcasting System and Texas' I'm sure is very different.



 Probably so.

I love the cooking shows, and it's been running information on the recent politics, which is important to follow, though we can't discuss it.


----------



## megamania

I HATE politics.   Every professional politician I ever met was crooked.  Its a requirement to have and I appreciate voting but these days it looks more and more bleak.  That is as far as I will go on that subject.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to everyone's favorite pyro?  (was going to say more but grandma wouldn't approve).



Not sure. I was away for awhile. She may not have time to post or might not have the means.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I HATE politics.   Every professional politician I ever met was crooked.  Its a requirement to have and I appreciate voting but these days it looks more and more bleak.  That is as far as I will go on that subject.



See I love the true core of poilitics, but hate politicians. I guess that's because I hate liars.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats new?


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Is this the longest test post thread ever or what!

Oh wait, I just made it even longer.    

Never mind.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## megamania

Not much new here except for history in the making- the longest "just ignore me" thread ever.....   unless one counts the Hive mind series....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much new here except for history in the making- the longest "just ignore me" thread ever.....   unless one counts the Hive mind series....



Actually, I think I have read almost every post in the hive mind thread, and I only started posting in it in the last 2 weeks. Chock it up to sheer boredom I guess.....


----------



## Nyaricus

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I have read almost every post in the hive mind thread, and I only started posting in it in the last 2 weeks. Chock it up to sheer boredom I guess.....



How many pages are in that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> How many pages are in that?



27!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I have read almost every post in the hive mind thread, and I only started posting in it in the last 2 weeks. Chock it up to sheer boredom I guess.....




I had thought about doing that but then I noticed how long it was and was like 'Nah, I'm not reading that.'  Fortunately, it's one of those threads where it doesn't really matter if you read anything more than like the last 3 posts before posting.


----------



## Aeson

that's the great thing about the hivemind. It's for those with short attention spans.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Huh?



I don't know. I forgot.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> that's the great thing about the hivemind. It's for those with short attention spans.




I agree




huh?

oh yeah.

yup.


Can you repeat that part in the middle?



oh. yup yup YES I know.   Why?


----------



## megamania

In the past, when Hivemind got over 20 pages we normally started a new one.  It may be that time.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> In the past, when Hivemind got over 20 pages we normally started a new one.  It may be that time.




Booo!  TOTALLY need to just keep going and see how many pages you can get it.  Make the World's Longest Thread.


----------



## dragonhead

Ok, lets break the record for the world longest thread. so how is the hive today?


----------



## Dog Moon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Ok, lets break the record for the world longest thread. so how is the hive today?




Considering it's early morning, not doing so well today.  

Overall though, seems to be a live, though without many people.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Has this thread now delved deeper than ever before into the realms of pointless meandering and postcount hiking? Or is there a real and identified need for a "State of the Hive" thread?


----------



## Aeson

It's harmless. We the Hivers of this message board spread among the many threads to share our wit and sense of humor. We wish only to allow but a glimpse of the spiritualness of the hive . Few come in to see us in the hive thus we go out often in small parties to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no Hiver has gone before.  

I think what we need is to link the threads together and that way if we take the conversation away from the original subject it can go into the hive and the thread can go to an early grave.


----------



## OakwoodDM

That's very brave of you...not the venturing out and finding new ENWorlders to assimilate into your Hive collective part. No, splitting an infinitive on a board full of role-players. We do tend to be a community with a higher than normal proportion of pedantry. If you're lucky, the Star Trekness of it'll save you!    

As for taking this thread to an early grave, aren't you a bit late for that?


----------



## Aeson

English while my native language has not been my favorite subject. I use bad grammar and punctuation a lot, so I'm not sure what you mean by "splitting an infinitive". I assume you mean the "To boldly go" phrase. That is what Wikipedia used as an example of a split infinitive.


I was not an English major in college. I did the bare minimum in high school. In the words of the folks in my neck of the woods "I don't talk to good".


I know this thread has yet to die but some threads are born and die within moments of conception. In most cases it is a thread to ask a question that is answered and it goes away.  Hivers have ADD and we get bored with a thread and decide it needs a new subject.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> In the past, when Hivemind got over 20 pages we normally started a new one.  It may be that time.



 In the past, there were reasons to cut a thread short. Those reasons are now moot.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hivers have ADD and we get bored with a thread and decide it needs a new subject.



I agree with this.....or do I......I don't remember. Oh, never mind.


----------



## Aeson

Why does a conversation get turned into post count hiking? I respond to a post one at a time. It's easier than trying to quote multiple threads in one post.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why does a conversation get turned into post count hiking? I respond to a post one at a time. It's easier than trying to quote multiple threads in one post.



I don't understand that one either. Bump threads I would consider post whoring. Except that they are fun.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't understand that one either. Bump threads I would consider post whoring. Except that they are fun.



I'm not sure I see a bump thread that way. In a bump thread, in most cases you are adding to the conversation.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I see a bump thread that way. In a bump thread, in most cases you are adding to the conversation.



*If* there is an actual conversation going on......then it's not post whoring. Not that whoring err uh post whoring can't be fun. LOL J/K


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *If* there is an actual conversation going on......then it's not post whoring. Not that whoring err uh post whoring can't be fun. LOL J/K



Ok Maybe I used conversation lightly. If it stays on topic and flows then I don't see a problem. The last bump thread I saw it kinda turned ugly with people coming in and complaining about it. 

I say if there is no server problem let them bump and or grind all they want.

I'm going to let the whoring comment slide.


----------



## Aeson

Check it out Ambrus has quoted me in his sig. I'm that much more famous. It also gets me one step closer to being able to marry Britney Spears.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I refuse to read more than the first page of this pointless thread. 
okay mabey first 2 pages : )


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I see a bump thread that way. In a bump thread, in most cases you are adding to the conversation.




How is posting bump in different ways a conversation?


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I refuse to read more than the first page of this pointless thread.
> okay mabey first 2 pages : )



Ok refuse all you want. We will still post here.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How is posting bump in different ways a conversation?



It's not. I used it for a lack of a better word.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not. I used it for a lack of a better word.




Good.

This post is worth +1 postcount.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Check it out Ambrus has quoted me in his sig. I'm that much more famous. It also gets me one step closer to being able to marry Britney Spears.




Err ... does she only read Ambrus' posts on enworld?  :\  THAT would be a surprise to discover she comes here at all....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok Maybe I used conversation lightly. If it stays on topic and flows then I don't see a problem. The last bump thread I saw it kinda turned ugly with people coming in and complaining about it.



I have definitely noticed more than one whiny-ass person on this board. Some people just have to ruin all the fun. It's not like you _have_ to click on the thread if you don't want to. 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to let the whoring comment slide.



Oh, are you now.........and if you didn't?


----------



## Aurora

You know, I haven't seen The Hound pop back into this thread since he started it and then changed the title. He prolly just looks at it and shakes his head.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have definitely noticed more than one whiny-ass person on this board. Some people just have to ruin all the fun.




Well, sites as big as EnWorld bring in the cool people, but also those 'uncool' people and considering we're gamers talking about cool people and uncool people, those 'uncool' people are like HORRIBLY uncool.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, sites as big as EnWorld bring in the cool people, but also those 'uncool' people and considering we're gamers talking about cool people and uncool people, those 'uncool' people are like HORRIBLY uncool.



True. Very true.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know, I haven't seen The Hound pop back into this thread since he started it and then changed the title. He prolly just looks at it and shakes his head.




Haha, yeah probably.  He doesn't seem to be interested in talking about random things or no things at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> True. Very true.




And of course WE'RE the cool people.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And of course WE'RE the cool people.



Damn Straight.


----------



## Jdvn1

How often do D&D gamers claim to be cool?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... does she only read Ambrus' posts on enworld?  :\  THAT would be a surprise to discover she comes here at all....



I know she doesn't she's not cool enough.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How often do D&D gamers claim to be cool?



I claim to be cool everytime I put on my Members Only jacket and jump in my DeLorean.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, are you now.........and if you didn't?



I'd ask to see the menu.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd ask to see the menu.



 ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL



My job here is done. Good night. Fair thee well til the morn.


----------



## OakwoodDM

I guess this is what I get for getting involved with a thread where the majority of the posters are in a time zone far removed from my own - most of the posts happen while I'm not here.

Oh well, I'm here now. Anyone else?


----------



## Aeson

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> I guess this is what I get for getting involved with a thread where the majority of the posters are in a time zone far removed from my own - most of the posts happen while I'm not here.
> 
> Oh well, I'm here now. Anyone else?



Nope. No one is here.


----------



## OakwoodDM

That's a shame. I guess I'll just have to talk to myself, then...

Umm...

I don't have much to say to myself that I don't already know.


----------



## Aeson

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> That's a shame. I guess I'll just have to talk to myself, then...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> I don't have much to say to myself that I don't already know.



Play a word association game with yourself. Think of a word and then thick of the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Ok....

Dog. _Dog._ 

Cloud. _Cloud._

Pseudoantidisestablismentarianism. _ Pretentious Twerp._

Hey! I don't like this game. I'm mean.


----------



## Aurora

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Ok....
> 
> Dog. _Dog._
> 
> Cloud. _Cloud._
> 
> Pseudoantidisestablismentarianism. _ Pretentious Twerp._
> 
> Hey! I don't like this game. I'm mean.



LOL


----------



## Aeson

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Ok....
> 
> Dog. _Dog._
> 
> Cloud. _Cloud._
> 
> Pseudoantidisestablismentarianism. _ Pretentious Twerp._
> 
> Hey! I don't like this game. I'm mean.



Come on, you could have said dog= cat, cloud=rain, Pseudoantidisestablismentarianism= Ted Haggard


----------



## OakwoodDM

I could, if I knew who he was...


----------



## Aeson

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> I could, if I knew who he was...



The joke works if your in the US and watch CNN. Ted Haggard is a former head of a church who stepped down after being accused of having sex with a man and doing drugs. I guess it would also work if I had a better understanding of the word Pseudoantidisestablismentarianism. Merriam-webster.com's definition was brief.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Ah. I knew I recognised the name. I read a yahoo thing about it last week. He was the guy who spoke out against gay marriage because it was unnatural or something, then someone came out and said he'd allegedly been paid by the guy for gay sex right?

As far as I recall, Disestablishmentarianism is being to do with a movement for dissolution of the church, and therefore antidisestablishmentarianism is to be against that, and pseudoantidisestablishmentarianism is a sort of half hearted, wishy-washy fake version of that...I think.


----------



## Aeson

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Ah. I knew I recognised the name. I read a yahoo thing about it last week. He was the guy who spoke out against gay marriage because it was unnatural or something, then someone came out and said he'd allegedly been paid by the guy for gay sex right?



That is the guy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. No one is here.



 Potato!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Potato!



Potato! right back at ya.


----------



## Dog Moon

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Ok....
> 
> Dog. _Dog._




Not surprisingly, I probably woulda said 'Moon.'


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not surprisingly, I probably woulda said 'Moon.'



Very interesting. Why is that, Do you think the moon represents your mother?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Very interesting. Why is that, Do you think the moon represents your mother?




Eh?  No... that never crossed my mind.

Might have something to do with my screen name though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And Dr. Awkward probably would have said:

"Dog." "God."


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And Dr. Awkward probably would have said:
> 
> "Dog." "God."




I'll accept either for a nick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'll accept either for a nick.



 Humble, aren't we?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Humble, aren't we?




Not always.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Humility's overrated. No-one ever got great power by being humble.


----------



## dragonhead

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Humility's overrated. No-one ever got great power by being humble.



Case in point, Crothian J/K


----------



## Aurora

We need a new topic, our "please ignore" thread is dying.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We need a new topic, our "please ignore" thread is dying.




Do you have any suggestions?  It's hard talking about nothing on THREE different threads.

Man, that other thread is making me hungry for pie.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We need a new topic, our "please ignore" thread is dying.



I know it's hard to let a thread go but sometimes it's best to put it out of it's misery.


----------



## megamania

Die Thread Die!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Die Thread Die!




Nooooo!  This thread must LIVE ON!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nooooo!  This thread must LIVE ON!



Then give it a reason to live. Hit us with a joke.


----------



## Aurora

NO, that's the _other_ thread!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> NO, that's the _other_ thread!



I can't keep them straight either.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't keep them straight either.




Haha.  We should start a 4th one.


----------



## TheNovaLord

eh eh


----------



## Wereserpent

I can not ignore this thread.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can not ignore this thread.



Me neither. It's like a train wreck you just can't help but to look.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me neither. It's like a train wreck you just can't help but to look.




No one can ignore it.  If people could, it wouldn't have 300+ posts.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No one can ignore it.  If people could, it wouldn't have 300+ posts.



It is the Great Unignorable. It will come to your thread and not leave. You must feed it by posting.


----------



## Aurora

Oh, I feed it a sandwich from the new magic item I got tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, I feed it a sandwich from the new magic item I got tonight.




What new magical item?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What new magical item?



A black cloth bag that detects magic. You open it up and it has a sandwich in it. It is the favorite sandwich of the person who is holding the bag. Pull out the sandwich and there is another sandwich inside.  It's the bag of neverending sandwiches. Yum!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> A black cloth bag that detects magic. You open it up and it has a sandwich in it. It is the favorite sandwich of the person who is holding the bag. Pull out the sandwich and there is another sandwich inside.  It's the bag of neverending sandwiches. Yum!




Hehe.  That's kinda neat.


----------



## Aurora

_That's_ what we can talk about. Magic items. Why the hell not. What are your favorite magic items that your PC's have used?


----------



## Aurora

One of my favorites is the potion wand our party has. I don't know where the idea came from, but you pour a potion into it and roll a D10. Then the wand has that many charges of whatever that potion is. Comes in quite handy when you have no freaking cleric.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, atm, my character only has one 'interesting' item.  It's a +2 holy dagger.  It was unholy, but I redeemed it, making it holy and by far the most expensive item in the group.  Because of that item, my treasure almost is twice as much as everyone else's.

Unfortunately, it crit misses on a 1 AND 2.  

Hrm, I need to come up with a name for it...

[Okay, so we haven't really found anything cool in the AoW AP yet...]


----------



## Aurora

Along with coming up with some really cool magic items, our DM likes to make magic items that are cool but have pretty nasty drawbacks or are just plain wierd. 
Case in point: 
Ring of Bone – A ring crafted from the bone of a devil. Crafted by the late necromancer, Dokrikus, for the general of his army. The ring allows the wielder to expend a charge to mold bones into armor. The AC of the armor is equal to the HD of the creature it came from, not to exceed 15. The armor lasts for 10 rounds before another charge must be expended to keep the armor. Additional charges may be used to add bones to the armor, but charges must be spent per corpse to maintain it. The ring holds 30 charges and can be recharged, but only the late necromancer knew how (he did this to keep the generals reporting to him). The ring is currently out of charges. The last ability of the ring uses no charges but can pull the wearer’s own skeleton from his body to act as an exoskeleton, the armor bonus for this method is a d6 + ½ your level. The transformation is painful and deals 1 pt of damage per round that the armor is up, and spell casting requires a concentration check.

We have carried this item around for 17 levels and no one has yet to use it. Literally, on the first charge, your bones come out of your body and form an exoskeleton of sorts.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't keep them straight either.




Sure.  Its easy.  The hive is about.... no The Delete thread is about....Ah- the ....errr   The hive will eventually absorb all.


----------



## Dog Moon

That sounds like an awesome ring if you knew how to regain the charges.  I'd totally use it too, even with the other ability.  1 damage per round is worth the pain for 1d6 + 1/2 level in AC, especially if yer a Cleric.

I should add that into my next campaign.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The hive will eventually absorb all.



This should be followed up with [maniacal laughter]MUHUHUHUHUHAHA[/maniacal laughter]


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> A black cloth bag that detects magic. You open it up and it has a sandwich in it. It is the favorite sandwich of the person who is holding the bag. Pull out the sandwich and there is another sandwich inside.  It's the bag of neverending sandwiches. Yum!




Gold coin sandwaich x1000   Staff of the Magi hoogie......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Gold coin sandwaich x1000   Staff of the Magi *hoogie*......



A hoogie? Is that like a hoochie hoagie?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> _That's_ what we can talk about. Magic items. Why the hell not. What are your favorite magic items that your PC's have used?




Clinton (Cedious) has thought of sooooo many uses for the Decanter of Endless Water.



When I play a rogue I thourghly enjoy Soveriegn Glue.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have carried this item around for 17 levels and no one has yet to use it. Literally, on the first charge, your bones come out of your body and form an exoskeleton of sorts.




No bones about it, that sounds bone-afidely nasty and extroskeletally evil.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> A hoogie? Is that like a hoochie hoagie?




8 in sub with the works....in this case the magical works.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> No bones about it, that sounds bone-afidely nasty and extroskeletally evil.



How punny of you....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 8 in sub with the works....in this case the magical works.



LOL


----------



## megamania

Has everyone left this thread also?


----------



## megamania

guess so..........


----------



## Jdvn1

What'd you say? I'm ignoring everything in here, remember?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> No bones about it, that sounds bone-afidely nasty and extroskeletally evil.



This is a no pun zone. I will have to give you a ticket.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What'd you say? I'm ignoring everything in here, remember?




Really?  I thought you were just ignoring stuff in the OTHER thread.


----------



## OakwoodDM

I think Jdvn1 passes the day by ignoring everything and everyone. I suppose that way the world could seem like a nicer place, if emptier...


----------



## Aurora

Let's get this thread back on track here people.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's get this thread back on track here people.



It's be derailed for some time now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is a no pun zone. I will have to give you a ticket.



I must have gotten away with my pun


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have gotten away with my pun



I let your pun slide. It wasn't as bad as his.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's get this thread back on track here people.




You know what this stinks of? Railroading!

I demand non-linear threads! 
Linear, constrictive 'track' driven threads inhibit my creativity!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Really?  I thought you were just ignoring stuff in the OTHER thread.



 The Delete Me thread? I don't think so. I have no clue what's going on in any of them anyway, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> I think Jdvn1 passes the day by ignoring everything and everyone. I suppose that way the world could seem like a nicer place, if emptier...



 It's quite relaxing. Plus, if you ignore Crothian and Rystil Arden--the top 2 posters--the boards run about twice as fast.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's quite relaxing. Plus, if you ignore Crothian and Rystil Arden--the top 2 posters--the boards run about twice as fast.



Don't you mean twice as slow. Or is it that you can read them twice as fast?


----------



## Aurora

I wonder how many posts a day Crothian averages? I know he posts on CM too. Add them together and I bet that's a lot of posts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wonder how many posts a day Crothian averages? I know he posts on CM too. Add them together and I bet that's a lot of posts.



His average is around 25 I think.


----------



## Aurora

I could beat that if I wanted. Of course most all of his posts are probably legitimate. I'd have to post whore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't you mean twice as slow. Or is it that you can read them twice as fast?



 No, because the boards have fewer posts to load.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I could beat that if I wanted. Of course most all of his posts are probably legitimate. I'd have to post whore.




There you go with the whoring around again. Any post is legitimate. Some elitists around here put value on some posts and threads over others.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I could beat that if I wanted. Of course most all of his posts are probably legitimate. I'd have to post whore.



 It's hard to beat if you've been here a while. I could do it, but it'd take a lot of work.

Cro is currently at 24.45 and Rystil Arden is at 42.37.

They each have dropped Rystil used to hover around 60-61 a lot, and I think I've been in the 30s or 40s before.

It's pretty ludicrous.

Bront is currently around 20.something, as am I. For reference, Hypersmurf, the 3rd highest postcount (he's been here longer than I have, I've been here longer than Rystil, and Rystil's been here longer than Bront)--Hyp is under 11 posts/day. Big difference time makes.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, because the boards have fewer posts to load.



Ah, I wouldn;t think of that. WHat do you have dial-up? I would die. I am way too impatient for that. I don't even have reg DSL. I have the step up. _That's_ how impatient I am


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's hard to beat if you've been here a while. I could do it, but it'd take a lot of work.
> 
> Cro is currently at 24.45 and Rystil Arden is at 42.37.
> 
> They each have dropped Rystil used to hover around 60-61 a lot, and I think I've been in the 30s or 40s before.
> 
> It's pretty ludicrous.



Who has that much to say on a message board?


----------



## Aurora

My daily average is crap because I lurked for 4 years.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who has that much to say on a message board?



What's your average? You seem to post a lot too ya know.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, I wouldn;t think of that. WHat do you have dial-up? I would die. I am way too impatient for that. I don't even have reg DSL. I have the step up. _That's_ how impatient I am



 I have DSL, but I was joking anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who has that much to say on a message board?



 Well, the Hivemind used to go by _really_ fast--it's OT so you can talk about whatever you want, but Hyp spends a lot of time in Rules and on-topic discussions. Bront and Rystil PbP a lot, but they each have spend a lot of time in OT as well.


----------



## Aurora

I am finally starting my first PbP game. I am excited.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's your average? You seem to post a lot too ya know.



2.3. All of it here in Off Topic.


----------



## Aurora

Well then, your daily posting has risen as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well then, your daily posting has risen as well.



I remember back in the day it was around .24 then I started posting more in the hivemind and couldn't stop.


----------



## dragonhead

my avarage is low too, around 1 :\


----------



## Wereserpent

*Throws Fiery Mountain on this thread*

Anyways, how is everyone here?  I have been gone from ENWorld due to my email account swallowing up my password email, but I have the problem fixed now obviously.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Throws Fiery Mountain on this thread*
> 
> Anyways, how is everyone here?  I have been gone from ENWorld due to my email account swallowing up my password email, but I have the problem fixed now obviously.




Welcome back. Please no more fiery mountains.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome back. Please no more fiery mountains.




Sorry, I thought this thread was Istar for a second.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sorry, I thought this thread was Istar for a second.



Nope. No King Priest here. We sent him packing when he started eating Aurora's Chinese food.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Delete Me thread? I don't think so. I have no clue what's going on in any of them anyway, though.




Oh yeah, the Delete Me thread doesn't make much sense to ignore.  These three threads are totally confusing me, yet I can't stay away!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Stay away from the thread!"

"I can't help it" _ZZZT!_


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sorry, I thought this thread was Istar for a second.



 Common mistake. Just dont' let it happen again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the Delete Me thread doesn't make much sense to ignore.  These three threads are totally confusing me, yet I can't stay away!



 You think you have to stay away just because the thread title says so? Pfft. Reading thread titles is for pansies!


----------



## OakwoodDM

I wouldn't go that far. Reading them's fine, in fact, it's almost a reflex (for me at least).

Setting much stall by them is for pansies. Doing what they say is for patsies. Being eaten in Cornwall is for pasties...

Sorry, I got a bit tangented there...


----------



## dragonhead

need less to say, 10 pages on an ignore thread is pretty impressive


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still ignoring this thread.


----------



## Aurora

I'm not. I'm a rulebreaker.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still ignoring this thread.



I'm a follower not a leader. Other post here I must follow. I can't ignore the thread. It will soon enter the mainstream and be a part of pop culture forever. The you will be forced to post here like all the other sheep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a follower not a leader. Other post here I must follow. I can't ignore the thread. It will soon enter the mainstream and be a part of pop culture forever. The you will be forced to post here like all the other sheep.




Never


----------



## Jdvn1

I have a question:

Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> Huh?



just ignore it.


----------



## Aeson

dragonhead said:
			
		

> need less to say, 10 pages on an ignore thread is pretty impressive



10 pages and still going strong.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> 10 pages and still going strong.




Was that a Congressman Foley joke?


----------



## Dog Moon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> need less to say, 10 pages on an ignore thread is pretty impressive




Only on page 8 for me.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Was that a Congressman Foley joke?



It could be if you want it to.


----------



## Aurora

This is not the joke thread. _Reported_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sez who? _Retorted._


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is not the joke thread. _Reported_.



No not that anything but being reported.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only on page 8 for me.



 This has more than one page?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This has more than one page?




Yep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Was that a Congressman Foley joke?





*Groans*


----------



## Aurora

I don't even know who Foley is.


----------



## dog45

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't even know who Foley is.





Wikipedia - Mark Foley


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't even know who Foley is.




Whew.  Wasn't the only one.


----------



## Aurora

Ah, okay. Now it rings a bell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_DONNNNNnnnnnngg_


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, okay. Now it rings a bell.




Not to me.  I ignore politics and even the news like the plague.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't even know who Foley is.



 I did, I just tried to avoid the political comment. 

I actually follow politics quite a bit so I can go into at length.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Commentary on that topic would probably be read less as political commentary than musings about the crime-blotter in Washington D.C...

And how Pages should probably be put on the Endangered Species List.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still ignoring this thread.




and doingh a just swimmey job of it also


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> Huh?




Wha?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> Huh?




Where?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> Huh?




UGH ! UGH! UGH! I know! I know-














....I forgot......................................


----------



## Wereserpent

This life is worth living!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> This life is worth living!




Whose life is worth living?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whose life is worth living?





Not yours!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whose life is worth living?



K-fed's


----------



## dragonhead

WOO HOO, post number 400 for the thread!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Oh yeah, well......I am reply 400


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, well......I am reply 400



That's mature.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still in the process of ignoring this thread.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still in the process of ignoring this thread.



speaking of mature.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Not yours!




Yeah, probably true.  I don't really mind it though.


----------



## Wereserpent

I musn't(Is that even a word!?) run away!


----------



## Jdvn1

mustn't? For 'must not'?


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> mustn't? For 'must not'?





Yes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, well......I am reply 400




By the way ma'am ... you have racked up posts faster than anyone else I have seen in my short time in here. I am impressed


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ma'am ... you have racked up posts faster than anyone else I have seen in my short time in here. I am impressed




And most of those psts are from the last couple of days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ma'am ... you have racked up posts faster than anyone else I have seen in my short time in here. I am impressed




Yep, she has a major addiction problem.  And the only prescription -


Is more cowbell!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I question the mushroom's math...

Aurora's got @760 posts in 4 years...

There are several in this thread with thousands in 2 years.


----------



## Wereserpent

I say we eat the mushroom.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's mature.



Oh, bite me.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ma'am ... you have racked up posts faster than anyone else I have seen in my short time in here. I am impressed



Why, thank you Mycanid.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I question the mushroom's math...
> 
> Aurora's got @760 posts in 4 years...
> 
> There are several in this thread with thousands in 2 years.



Yes, but, I did post #2 less than 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I say we eat the mushroom.



with sour cream?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I question the mushroom's math...
> 
> Aurora's got @760 posts in 4 years...
> 
> There are several in this thread with thousands in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but, I did post #2 less than 6 weeks ago.
Click to expand...



Aurora, nice asymptote!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I say we eat the mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with sour cream?
Click to expand...



Only if you're _really _interested in meeting your Jaguar Spirit-Guide, marrying a zombie, and waking up buried alive...

or thinking that you did.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Only if you're _really _interested in meeting your Jaguar Spirit-Guide, marrying a zombie, and waking up buried alive...
> 
> or thinking that you did.



I don't think any of that sounds good.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Aurora, nice asymptote!



So now I am a curve-setter? I think Crothian still has me beat, even *if* we only take into account the last few weeks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> So now I am a curve-setter? I think Crothian still has me beat, even *if* we only take into account the last few weeks.



 800 posts in 6 weeks (42 days) is still under 20 posts/day.

Which is good, but not even close to a record. Then again I, and others, have had days with over 250 or 300 posts. And that was with a more strict OT forum.


----------



## Aurora

I think my best day was a day or so ago. I think I did around 70 or 80 posts that day. Still not nearly as impressive as 250-300   

A more strict OT forum?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OT = Old Testament.

They probably had to be ritually clean to post at that time, all of the posts had to be kosher, you had to make a burnt offering on the altar, and couldn't do it at all on the Sabbath.

And of course- no hamming it up!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think my best day was a day or so ago. I think I did around 70 or 80 posts that day. Still not nearly as impressive as 250-300
> 
> A more strict OT forum?



 I was once singled out (unfairly, I think, but that's beside the point) when a mod said to me:


> Jdvn, please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.
> 
> That's true for everyone else as well. Thanks!



After doing just what you and Mega were doing--makes a whole bunch of posts in a row. Though mine was something like eight in a row, and they were all responses to other people's posts.

In think, since, the mods have realized that a) postcount is worth only as much as people talk about it and 2) restricting how and what people talk about in OT is silly, as long as they don't violate the rules of Eric's Grandma. 

Though, I could be mistaken. How am I supposed to know what goes on in the heads of mods?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Though, I could be mistaken. How am I supposed to know what goes on in the heads of mods?




Hannibal Lecter probably has a few ideas on that particular subject...


----------



## Aurora

Damn, a girl makes like 2 posts with no real point and she gets called a post whore.  

A mod actually put that on the board? Or did they PM it or email it to you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, a girl makes like 2 posts with no real point and she gets called a post whore.



 Hey, I was referring to the Hive.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was referring to the Hive.



I am teasing. Did you see the question I asked you (I edited my post to give it a point. LOL)


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am teasing. Did you see the question I asked you (I edited my post to give it a point. LOL)



 No, didn't see it. My post was at 10:40, your edit was at 10:42. 

He posted it on the boards. I have a link, but I think that much detail is unnecessary.


----------



## Aurora

I agree. Honestly, I could care less about post count. I mean, it's not like anyone will EVER catch up to Crothian.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah...he's pretty much rolling down a hill like a big wheel of cheese.


----------



## Aurora

Oh, are you trying to merge the 2 threads Danny? Be careful, the world will explode.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm a unificator, not a dividerfactor.  

However, I post where and how I please...within Mod & forum imposed limits- there was no merging urging on my part.

(Doesn't that sound naughty?)


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> (Doesn't that sound naughty?)



Is naughty what you were going for?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, bite me.



No thanks, your married.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. Honestly, I could care less about post count. I mean, it's not like anyone will EVER catch up to Crothian.




I just try to catch up to the poster who is ahead of me in the member's list.  The only time I'll worry about catching up to Crothian is if I ever somehow manage to get into the number 2 spot, which is highly unlikely.

Currently, francisca is ahead of me with 2508 posts and with this, I will have 2500 posts.  Rar!


----------



## Wereserpent

Waaaaaaah, Crothian shall not be the number one poster for long!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Waaaaaaah, Crothian shall not be the number one poster for long!



Yeah. He's spending more time over at CM.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have it on good authority that Crothian is, in fact, the Lawnmower Man...you'll never catch him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. Honestly, I could care less about post count. I mean, it's not like anyone will EVER catch up to Crothian.



 I used to have a higher postrate than he did. Not so much anymore. Now, I believe, Rystil is the only person with a higher postrate, and he's closing in on the number one spot (more than half way there).


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I have it on good authority that Crothian is, in fact, the Lawnmower Man...you'll never catch him.



 Will he do my lawn?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps if it is a virtual lawn...

Lawnmower Man doesn't get out much.


----------



## Aurora

If I remember correctly, the time I talked to him about it, he said his job was taking care of a family member. So, pretty much I am guessing he sits on the internet all day till they need something. Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, the time I talked to him about it, he said his job was taking care of a family member. So, pretty much I am guessing he sits on the internet all day till they need something. Not sure if that is still the case.



I did not know that. That explains the amount of time he can spend posting.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I used to have a higher postrate than he did. Not so much anymore. Now, I believe, Rystil is the only person with a higher postrate, and he's closing in on the number one spot (more than half way there).





You really need to put a - in there.   post-rate.  Everytime I think you are typing something else


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, the time I talked to him about it, he said his job was taking care of a family member. So, pretty much I am guessing he sits on the internet all day till they need something. Not sure if that is still the case.





Gee   I do that on weekends I have to entertain the rugrats.  How do I get relative(s) that don't require constant ammusement?

"Dad- will you play Heroscape with me?"

"Dad- have you finished my character yet?"

"Honey-  when are you going to do something about =fill in the blank=."


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Gee   I do that on weekends I have to entertain the rugrats.  How do I get relative(s) that don't require constant ammusement?
> 
> "Dad- will you play Heroscape with me?"
> 
> "Dad- have you finished my character yet?"
> 
> "Honey-  when are you going to do something about =fill in the blank=."



If I didn't know some of your history already, I would say divorce the wife, send the kids to boarding school and become a bachelor. Then you won't have to worry about anyone else. 

I know it's not possible. Besides it's better to be needed than not at all.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmmm, I think I need to become a Ur-Poster so I can siphon off some of Crothian's posts.


----------



## IcyCool

megamania said:
			
		

> You really need to put a - in there.   post-rate.  Everytime I think you are typing something else




Post-rate?  You mean he isn't talking about his prostate?


----------



## Aeson

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Post-rate?  You mean he isn't talking about his prostate?



Jd has a higher prostate than Crothian. Who knew?


----------



## Wereserpent

Prostates are fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! It's safe to come back now I think ... all that talk about being devoured and such ... phooey.


----------



## Aeson

Nope now we're talking about prostates.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros scares me a little
LOL


----------



## Aeson

Your not the only one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Remember, if you're prostates, you're anti-fedralist!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Remember, if you're prostates, you're anti-fedralist!




*Groans*


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Aeson

Prostate talk could be what kills this thread.


----------



## glass

My god, it just won't die!

Did someone mention monks taking INA or archfiend stats? 


glass.


----------



## Dog Moon

glass said:
			
		

> My god, it just won't die!
> 
> Did someone mention monks taking INA or archfiend stats?
> 
> 
> glass.




No, and hopefully, discussion of those two topics will die with my thread right here.


----------



## Aeson

This is the song that will never end.


----------



## Aurora

It just goes on and on my friend.

_I hate you for getting this stuck in my head._


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It just goes on and on my friend.
> 
> _I hate you for getting this stuck in my head._



It's stuck in my head also.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's stuck in my head also.



My middle sister used to sing it constantly. One day I just got tired of it and told her never to sing it again. Luckily the poor kid looked up to her big sis, and she stopped-permanently. I didn't have to threaten her or anything.


----------



## Wereserpent

Moar Please!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Uh, more songs?
I could quote the one I am listening to now....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh, more songs?
> I could quote the one I am listening to now....



"It's raining men."


----------



## Aurora

Bahahahaha......no.


----------



## Mycanid

Monks taking INA or archfiend stats?   

I'm outta here - gotta go drop off a machine at a comp shop anyway. They are CONVINCED that the moboard they sold me is not actually bad and "just wanna check" to make sure it isn't the rest of my comp components.    [[sigh...]]

I live 40 miles away from the closest shop too. Phooey.

Ah well....


----------



## Aeson

I bet it's in your head now.


----------



## dog45

So, uh...what's the problem with monks taking INA?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No problem with me!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet it's in your head now.



It was for awhile.......and now it is again. _Thanks a lot_


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was for awhile.......and now it is again. _Thanks a lot_



I'm so bad.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm so bad.



Yes you are.  

Hehehe
For once, I am going to be good. Everyone mark this on their calenders.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes you are.
> 
> Hehehe
> For once, I am going to be good. Everyone mark this on their calenders.



Is this the beginning of a new age of man or just a one shot deal?


----------



## Aurora

Is one better than the other? LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is one better than the other? LOL



If it's a new age then we will have to forget about marking our calenders and get whole new ones made.


----------



## Aurora

Well, I wouldn't want to make you go to that much trouble. Plus, it would be difficult for me to change that drastically. It's just not in my nature to be good all the time.


----------



## Aeson

Now I don't have to watch out for flying pigs. I also have to cancel my ice skating trip to Hell.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry, ice skating in hell could have been fun.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry, ice skating in hell could have been fun.



I've never skated on ice. I was never too stable on roller skates when I was a kid. I'd hate to see what happens on ice skates or roller blades.


----------



## Aurora

I like doing all 3, but it has been awhile.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I don't have to watch out for flying pigs. I also have to cancel my ice skating trip to Hell.



Wait a second, are you trying to say you already have me pegged as a troublemaker? LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> No problem with me!




Seconded!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes you are.
> 
> Hehehe
> For once, I am going to be good. Everyone mark this on their calenders.




Wow, I can tell I'm tired [some reason I just wrote hungry despite the fact I just finished eating] and just got home from work because I read that as 'Everyone mark this on their *shoulders*.'  No idea why either.


----------



## Aurora

DIdn't sleep much last night Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> DIdn't sleep much last night Dog Moon?




Five and a half hours and then went through the busiest day at work.

And now I called one of my friends who's apparently taking a nap.  He must not have slept much last night either.  Who would think that you'd wake someone up at 6.30 PM?


----------



## Wereserpent

“What you need is a practice woman. You know – someone who’ll let you pretend to ask her out and give you some pointers.”


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> “What you need is a practice woman. You know – someone who’ll let you pretend to ask her out and give you some pointers.”



Um, did someone tell you that?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um, did someone tell you that?




Don't worry about it.  

Man, I am feeling a craving for soda.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Man, I am feeling a craving for soda.



So go get some.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> So go get some.




I don't want to spend a dollar.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait a second, are you trying to say you already have me pegged as a troublemaker? LOL



All women are evil.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> “What you need is a practice woman. You know – someone who’ll let you pretend to ask her out and give you some pointers.”




I thought that was what Aurora was here for.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought that was what Aurora was here for.



LOL


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought that was what Aurora was here for.



You think she's a hooker?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think she's a hooker?



What, I don't make people pay


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What, I don't make people pay



You give it away for free?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heheheheheh..."pointers."


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You give it away for free?



I wouldn't want to have to claim it on my income taxes. 
It was a joke. Oh wait, wrong thread for that.


----------



## Wereserpent

"You’re right.  I guess we’ll just have to wait and see."


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> "You’re right.  I guess we’ll just have to wait and see."



Do you just like to say random things to keep us on our toes?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you just like to say random things to keep us on our toes?




 “You needn’t sound so pleased by the prospect"


----------



## Aurora

I'm on to you Galeros


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm on to you Galeros




 “He’s… he’s a stooge!  They can’t be serious about making him a pilot… can they?”


----------



## Aeson

He's playing our movie quote game by himself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's playing our movie quote game by himself.




We [or you] were playing a movie quote game?  Where did I miss that at?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> We [or you] were playing a movie quote game?  Where did I miss that at?



It was last week or the week before. We were quoting lines and someone had to guess the movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was last week or the week before. We were quoting lines and someone had to guess the movie.




Oh, THAT movie quote game.  Man, with these threads posting so quickly, one week ago is like 8 pages ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back!!   Woo Hoo!   

Plus my primary computer is function too! Yippee!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"The Computer is your friend!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> "The Computer is your friend!"



Actually, the internet is.   

I wouldn't be able to live without it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Troubleshooter- report to R&D to pick up some devices to investigate the commie plot known as "The Internet," also known as "Sanctuary," along with some other Troubleshooters.  For purposes of this mission, you will recieve a temporary promotion to Orange clearance."


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm back!!   Woo Hoo!
> 
> Plus my primary computer is function too! Yippee!



Where you been Fru? Computer been sick?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where you been Fru? Computer been sick?



Well my dad kicked me off his computer, that is why I have been away for a week (or was it longer?). Yeah, my primary 'puter has been down since May or so (give or take a month). I finally found my WinXP OS Disc so I managed to get everything up an running as of two days ago. I had my computer friend over this morning and he got my wireless adapter to talk to the router. So everything is hunky-dory now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hunky Dory was a really cool David Bowie album...but I don't know if it should be "everything."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So everything is hunky-dory now.





			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Hunky Dory was a really cool David Bowie album...but I don't know if it should be "everything."



I meant that everything in my life is as it should be right now, minus having a significant other. But whatev, nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant that everything in my life is as it should be right now, minus having a significant other. But whatev, nothing I can do about that.



I thought you were seeing someone. Then again that was last year so things could have changed.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm back!!   Woo Hoo!
> 
> Plus my primary computer is function too! Yippee!



Been wondering where you were.


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant that everything in my life is as it should be right now, minus having a significant other. But whatev, nothing I can do about that.




I feel you there.  Same thing here, hard to find a man not scared of a half-dragon . . .


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> I feel you there.  Same thing here, hard to find a man not scared of a half-dragon . . .



I've seen my share of dragon ladies I'm not scared.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were seeing someone. Then again that was last year so things could have changed.



I was. Mindy and I called it quits quite some time ago. I haven't heard from her since.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> I feel you there.  Same thing here, hard to find a man not scared of a half-dragon . . .



Well, I'm not scared of half-dragons.....in fact I am fond of playing Half-Dragons and their ilk.


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not scared of half-dragons.....in fact I am fond of playing Half-Dragons and their ilk.




"Playing" a half-dragon woman, sounds like a sure way to get roasted.  We don't take to players.   ::wink::


----------



## Aurora

I foresee trouble in dragongirl's future


----------



## Dragongirl

Aurora said:
			
		

> I foresee trouble in dragongirl's future




Ah oh?  Really?  Do tell!

::bounces up and down like a child waiting to lick the brownie mix bowl::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> "Playing" a half-dragon woman, sounds like a sure way to get roasted.  We don't take to players.   ::wink::



I meant playing them as characterrs!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I foresee trouble in dragongirl's future



Trouble? Where trouble?!


ACK!!!!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant playing them as characterrs!




I know hun, just counldn't resist.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was. Mind and I called it quits quite some time ago. I haven't heard from her since.



Were you interested in her *Mind* or just her body? If she cut off all contact you didn't need her anyway. I hope you moved on. I hear Dragongirl is looking. Ever wonder what a half cat/ half dragon would look like?


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> "Playing" a half-dragon woman, sounds like a sure way to get roasted.  We don't take to players.   ::wink::



Hate the game baby not the player.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Trouble? Where trouble?!
> 
> 
> ACK!!!!



Come out from under the desk. No trouble here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Were you interested in her *Mind* or just her body? If she cut off all contact you didn't need her anyway. I hope you moved on. I hear Dragongirl is looking. Ever wonder what a half cat/ half dragon would look like?



More her mind than her body, though she was quite the looker. I have a sloemn vow to not engage in the act of realtions until my wedding night. I have moved on. My thoughts are curtrently filled with the future of my nephew, planning out what to do with him and how I am going to spoil him. 

Half Cat/Half Dragon huh? Sounds kinky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Come out from under the desk. No trouble here.



Then what was all the trouble talk about?


----------



## Dragongirl

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hate the game baby not the player.




The game is always good if the player is.  Make the right moves and you win.  Make the wrong moves and you wind up ash.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> The game is always good if the player is.  Make the right moves and you win.  Make the wrong moves and you wind up Ash.



Hail to the king baby!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then what was all the trouble talk about?



Not sure, you'll have to ask Aurora. That will have to wait cause she's due on stage I mean at a party soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure, you'll have to ask Aurora. That will have to wait cause she's due on stage I mean at a party soon.



She certainly is a party girl. Or so I've heard!!


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> The game is always good if the player is.  Make the right moves and you win.  Make the wrong moves and you wind up ash.



I likes her. *asking the other hivers* Can we keep her?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She certainly is a party girl. Or so I've heard!!



I'd believe it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I likes her. *asking the other hivers* Can we keep her?



I sure hope so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd believe it.



You'd better.


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hail to the king baby!





::visualizes Frukathka as a halfing with an open leather vest, showing a small hairy chest with several gold chains.  Alsways winking at the ladies as they pass by, no matter what race.  And those wearing dresses he bends down real quick to look up the dress::


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> ::visualizes Frukathka as a halfing with an open leather vest, showing a small hairy chest with several gold chains.  Alsways winking at the ladies as they pass by, no matter what race.  And those wearing dresses he bends down real quick to look up the dress::



He's too goody goody for that.


----------



## Dragongirl

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's too goody goody for that.




In a paladin sort of way or just a snobby elf?


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> In a paladin sort of way or just a snobby elf?



Paladin for sure. Fru is as pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> In a paladin sort of way or just a snobby elf?



Prolly the elf part.


----------



## Dragongirl

Aeson said:
			
		

> Paladin for sure. Fru is as pure as the driven snow.




No yellow parts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Paladin for sure. Fru is as pure as the driven snow.



Ive got a hidden streak of the nasty that comes out once in a blue moon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> No yellow parts?



None on that front. I wouldn't want my extremities frozen!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ive got a hidden streak of the nasty that comes out once in a blue moon.




See??  Yellow parts to the snow!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> See??  Yellow parts to the snow!



Well sometimes that which the earth gives us goes back to it, but I *always* use a toilet.


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> See??  Yellow parts to the snow!



Just remember don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'd stay away from the brown or red stuff too.

BTW, if the snow is green, you're celebrating St. Patty's day in the Arctic Circle.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just remember don't eat the yellow snow.




And eating it with sour cream does NOT make it any better to eat.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And eating it with sour cream does NOT make it any better to eat.




Or Kate Moss.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or Kate Moss.



Or Kate Mulgrew!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How about Kate Capshaw?

Or...

Ahhhh, I'd better stop before I cause a Kateastrophe.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> How about Kate Capshaw?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Ahhhh, I'd better stop before I cause a Kateastrophe.




No, I don't think it would be good with ANY Kate or non-Kate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, I don't think it would be good with ANY Kate or non-Kate.



Better off rolling in the dirt and howling at the moon anyway!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Better off rolling in the dirt and howling at the moon anyway!




Or rolling on the floor laughing while oozing some icky stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or rolling on the floor laughing while oozing some icky stuff.



Right, it is all fun and games until you ooze icky stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right, it is all fun and games until you ooze icky stuff.




Haha.  I suppose so.


----------



## Aurora

Let's not start the Kate thing again (K) LOL


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hail to the king baby!



Fru, you rock. Both times DG said ASH, Bruce is what I thought of


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure, you'll have to ask Aurora. That will have to wait cause she's due on stage I mean at a party soon.



HEY!

ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's not start the Kate thing again (K) LOL



Have something against Kates? Your right the Kate thing is dead.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have something against Kates? Your right the Kate thing is dead.



LOL I have nothing against Kates' I like Kate WInslet the best out of all of them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have something against Kates? Your right the Kate thing is dead.




Well, it was a temporary resuscitation, so I guess she's dead again.  For now.  Bwahaha!  Someday, when you're thinking about something else, reading another post, you'll suddenly come across the words 'Kate Moss' and you'll be like 'Woah, that's back!'  And then you'll sigh and continue reading because you're too addicted to this thread that even if Kate Moss came back to life and was discussed thoroughly, you wouldn't leave but simply join the discussion, even if it is to say 'Ewww, not again.  Die Kate Moss, die!'


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Your right the Kate thing is dead.




What about...Kate Dracula?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> What about...Kate Dracula?




Maybe that's why she keeps coming back.  She's a vampire and whenever we think she's dead, she's just temporarily in hiding until she regains her strength.

Who would win in a fight: Vampire Kate or Vampire Strahd?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, it was a temporary resuscitation, so I guess she's dead again.  For now.  Bwahaha!  Someday, when you're thinking about something else, reading another post, you'll suddenly come across the words 'Kate Moss' and you'll be like 'Woah, that's back!'  And then you'll sigh and continue reading because you're too addicted to this thread that even if Kate Moss came back to life and was discussed thoroughly, you wouldn't leave but simply join the discussion, even if it is to say 'Ewww, not again.  Die Kate Moss, die!'



:scratches head: 

I'm not sure if I should laugh or be confused.

Oh well, haha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who would win in a fight: Vampire Kate or Vampire Strahd?



Strahd, hands down. Heck, he'd probably beat Dracula to a pulp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'd vote on Count Mosscula.

IMO, she's close enough to being a stick that as soon as Kate passes through his heart, he's dead.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should laugh or be confused.




Those are the best kinds of statements, btw.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Both laugh AND be confused.  You'll feel better for it.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> You really need to put a - in there.   post-rate.  Everytime I think you are typing something else



 In high school, I once had to give a speech in Health class about prostate cancer. I had prepared the speech for a while, but was nervous about talking in front of a group of people. So, I go up to the class, take a breath, and start my speech, "Prostitute cancer..."

Boy, was I red.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is that when you came up with the first couple of lines of your sig?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Is that when you came up with the first couple of lines of your sig?





It's from a movie.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In high school, I once had to give a speech in Health class about prostate cancer. I had prepared the speech for a while, but was nervous about talking in front of a group of people. So, I go up to the class, take a breath, and start my speech, "Prostitute cancer..."
> 
> Boy, was I red.



I just saw this. That is freaking HI-larious! LOL

I turn red anytime I get up in front of people to speak. (and I had wanted to be a lawyer-lol) Which is funny, because I love to talk _to_ people and _in front_ of people. My body just doesn't seem to agree with me. Acting though I can do, rather well in fact, and I have no problems getting on stage in front of people if I am in character. Is that weird?


----------



## megamania

Glad you didn't become a laywer.  Lawyers are evil.  Profesional politicians are also evil.

Lawyers = Devils  (Law / Evil)

Politicians = Demons (Chaotic / Evil)


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Glad you didn't become a laywer.  Lawyers are evil.  Profesional politicians are also evil.
> 
> Lawyers = Devils  (Law / Evil)
> 
> Politicians = Demons (Chaotic / Evil)




LOL that's funny because I started with my eyes on Constitutional Law, planning to eventually go into politics   It was the whole, lawyers are slimy (sorry Danny- you're a gamer so you must be cool) and politicians corrupt. So, I decided against it. I am sure there are many who are gung ho about the whole "I'm gonna change the system" and end up getting party whipped just like the rest of them. Plus, I tend towards being a moderate and would have problems picking a party because I agree and disagree with things on both sides.
I couldn't do it because I tend towards Lawful or Neutral Good.


----------



## megamania

Politics are illegal here but my honest belief is there is no "bad" party but everything needs moderation.  Currently, one party has been is complete control for so long the balance is lost and its falling apart.  With the new changes the swing will go the other way.  



The old saying-  Don't hate the player, hate the game  doesn't apply to politicians.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Glad you didn't become a laywer.  Lawyers are evil.  Profesional politicians are also evil.
> 
> Lawyers = Devils  (Law / Evil)
> 
> Politicians = Demons (Chaotic / Evil)




Ooooo, don't let Danny A see you talking like that!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, don't let Danny A see you talking like that!




Which is he?   Doesn't much matter.  To discuss much further would close the thread and THAT we can't have


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Which is he?   Doesn't much matter.  To discuss much further would close the thread and THAT we can't have




He's a lawyer, and you don't want to mess with lawyers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey...I've been polishing my horns down on a weekly basis!

(For the record, one of my best friends is the son of the scariest and most powerful lawyers in Texas...he calls him Darth Vader.)

I understand the aversion to public speaking- it used to terrify me!

Up until law school, all of my public speaking opportunities had been disasters (and progressivly worse, too), and amazingly enough, the school I went to didn't do much mandatory education in that area.

(Side note: my school, UT, emphasizes theory and analysis...up the road at Baylor, they train some of the best trial lawyers around.  Its a matter of the different strengths of the schools.)

In fact, I didn't learn about high-quality public speaking until I got my MBA at UD.  Nearly every class- even Statistics and Financial Accounting, required some kind of presentation.  And it wasn't just sink or swim...they actively instructed me on some of the finer points.

I'm not saying I'm a Tony Roberts or a Billy Graham, but I can at least hold my own.

(Please ignore the double entendre...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I was born to be in front of a live audience. When I was in HS I was in Chorus and then in Ensemble. And belivev me you couldn't get into ensemble without having to be auditioned for the class. Well, I remember doing SRO with the rest of the class and we were a hit!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He's a lawyer, and you don't want to mess with lawyers.




I'm okay.  I havn't done anything wrong.



PS-  The body in the backyard isn't mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> PS-  The body in the backyard isn't mine.



All the same - you should get rid of it and any other bodies the your neighborhood was buiilt upon before an udead prophet ghost comes to your door to warn you of your impeding doom!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who would win in a fight: Vampire Kate or Vampire Strahd?





Blade


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All the same - you should get rid of it and any other bodies the your neighborhood was buiilt upon before an udead prophet ghost comes to your door to warn you of your impeding doom!




Bu...bu...but it wasn't me.   It was one of JVDN1's clones!    REALLY!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was born to be in front of a live audience.




I was also.  A doctor, two nurses and dear ol' daddy.   Mom was there too but she was too busy saying how dad was NEVER going to touch her again.  I was almost 9 pounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Bu...bu...but it wasn't me.   It was one of JVDN1's clones!    REALLY!



Sure keep telling yourself that. And your community was built on top of a ancestral graveyard!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Blade



I don't think that was an option.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was also.  A doctor, two nurses and dear ol' daddy.   Mom was there too but she was too busy saying how dad was NEVER going to touch her again.  I was almost 9 pounds.



 I didn't mean it that way!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure keep telling yourself that. And your community was built on top of a ancestral graveyard!




In truth, there are some building in my area that were and needless to say... strange events occur there occationaly.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think that was an option.




Tell that to the Day Walker!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't mean it that way!





When it comes to a presentation I'm fine but to a social gathering of over ...say two people I'm stumbling over myself.


----------



## megamania

UGH!   I just blew my nose and its white paste!



I was sanding grout earlier.


I hate home repairs


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> When it comes to a presentation I'm fine but to a social gathering of over ...say two people I'm stumbling over myself.



So I guess a live audience of about 300 would make you have a heart attack? Thats about what it was when I did SRO with ensemble.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> UGH!   I just blew my nose and its white paste!
> 
> I was sanding grout earlier.
> 
> I hate home repairs



You repairing your own home?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So I guess a live audience of about 300 would make you have a heart attack? Thats about what it was when I did SRO with ensemble.




yeah.  The biggest group I ever did a presentation for was about 35.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You repairing your own home?




yeah.  The house is over 40 years old and until I took it over it had never seen a repair done (except for the roof).

I built in new rooms, new floors and now I'm painting the bathroom that hasn't been painted in .....I would guess 20 years.

Began with removing all hanging photos and pictures and grouting these holes.   Patching other holes and dents in the walls and ceiling.   This requires at least two doses of grout each of which need to be sanded down smooth.   Then (especially considering the condition) put down a generous layer of primer paint then repaint the walls and ceiling twice.

After that I will tear up the tile floor and redo that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah.  The house is over 40 years old and until I took it over it had never seen a repair done (except for the roof).



When we first moved into our house, our roof leaked whenever we had severe rain. Thank god that problem has been fixed.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I built in new rooms, new floors and now I'm painting the bathroom that hasn't been painted in .....I would guess 20 years.



My dad tends to repaint the bathroom once evry three-five years. No idea why. I don't see where one coat of paint can't last 20 years. Besides, all that paint can't be good in the long run, it'll probably flake from all the layers at some point.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> After that I will tear up the tile floor and redo that.



What kind of flooring are you to redo the bathroom with?


----------



## megamania

I havn't gotten so far to think that out.  We have some new tiles to use but until I check for water damage I'm not sure.  I hope I don't have to remove the whole floor.  I'm hoping to just replace the old tiles.


----------



## Aeson

I hate home repair. It's to much like work.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I was also.  A doctor, two nurses and dear ol' daddy.   Mom was there too but she was too busy saying how dad was NEVER going to touch her again.  I was almost 9 pounds.



I have heard of worse. I can't complain about having Kylee, it was easy. However my doctor said with the next one I need to camp out at the hospital or DShai may be delivering the next baby.   Doesn't matter though, I doubt I'll have another.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I hate home repairs



We mainly had to do cosmetic stuff to our new house. We put down new flooring in 2 of the 3 bathrooms and I had to paint almost EVERY wall in the house. The crazy people that lived here had some _interesting_ ideas about home decor. She had 2 boys so there were racing strips on walls and then I can tell she was starved for feminine things because it seems she painted every main room in the house she could pink or put froofy stencils on things. Blech. Other than that, our house is beautifully constructed. Actually, the man who built the plat built this house for himself so it is all 2x6 construction...nice and solid. We do need to update the electric though. DShai's crazy network of 5-6 computers just isn't gonna run well here until we do.


----------



## Aeson

5-6 computers? Does he play a lot of LAN games, or is it like me because he can? I have several computers networked together but do little with them to need it. I wanted to learn how to network computers together so I put one together.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate home repair. It's to much like work.





sucks don't it.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have heard of worse. I can't complain about having Kylee, it was easy. However my doctor said with the next one I need to camp out at the hospital or DShai may be delivering the next baby.   Doesn't matter though, I doubt I'll have another.




You say that now but later when your lil' kobold grows up to be halfling......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> We mainly had to do cosmetic stuff to our new house. We put down new flooring in 2 of the 3 bathrooms and I had to paint almost EVERY wall in the house. The crazy people that lived here had some _interesting_ ideas about home decor. She had 2 boys so there were racing strips on walls and then I can tell she was starved for feminine things because it seems she painted every main room in the house she could pink or put froofy stencils on things. Blech. Other than that, our house is beautifully constructed. Actually, the man who built the plat built this house for himself so it is all 2x6 construction...nice and solid. We do need to update the electric though. DShai's crazy network of 5-6 computers just isn't gonna run well here until we do.





3 bathrooms!   how big is the place?!?

6-7 computers!   Oye'  The computer business friends I know only have 2-3 for them and the family.

wow.  You guys are doing MUCH better than myself.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> 5-6 computers? Does he play a lot of LAN games, or is it like me because he can? I have several computers networked together but do little with them to need it. I wanted to learn how to network computers together so I put one together.




I once played 1/2 life with a networked household.  The friends I was talking about had their computer freaks come over with their computer laptops.  We have about eight people playing at once.  This was only the second time I had ever played the game and I faced someone that placed third for the entire state of NY.


it
wasn't
pretty


----------



## megamania

Thinking about it, I was camped out at a sniper's location was quite proud of myself to find.

I could hear laughing upstairs and didn't think anything of it.  Suddenly someone called down- the guy in black and red- turn around.

I turned around and the NY state guy has crawled behind me and held his cannon at my head.  The moment I turned    FOOM!

Laughter by all.... until I reliezed that was me that was blown up.   I was given details by people about the body parts that threw out of the shadowed balcony.

EVERYONE was aware of it and in on it....the bastards


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> sucks don't it.....



I'm no good with tools. You don't want me working on your house. I worked for a very brief time for my Uncle as a roofer. I couldn't hang the shingles straight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't care for LAN games that much...I'm a Mac guy, and my buddies don't know how to set up mixed PC LANs well enough for me to bother bringing mine.

So I wind up playing on someone else's rig...usually the computer that is just barely capable of running the games of the evening.

One of the last 2 times this happened, I wound up on one that was so old, it pixellated the screen so badly the owner got a huge headache.

The other time we were playing one of the FPSs, and my borrowed machine was so slow that some of the other players appeared as mere flickers on the screen before I died.  Don't get me wrong- I got my kills- but the guys riding the tricked out machines would just "appearshootmeintoamillionpixelsdisappear" before my computer could even render a complete image of my killer.  For the first 20 minutes, I thought I was stepping on some kind of trap.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 3 bathrooms!   how big is the place?!?



It's not _that_ big. It's about 2800 sq feet plus 900 sq feet of unfinished basement space that is the laundry room, a workshop and storage. What sold us on the house is the area. Plus the fact that we are in a platt, but we are on a side street and ours is the only house on the street and the street ends in woods (which also run along one whole side of our property) that are owned by people in the neighborhood so nothing will ever be built there. So, Kylee has her own street to play on, ride her bike, etc. 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> 6-7 computers!   Oye'  The computer business friends I know only have 2-3 for them and the family.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> 5-6 computers? Does he play a lot of LAN games, or is it like me because he can? I have several computers networked together but do little with them to need it. I wanted to learn how to network computers together so I put one together.




Part of it is just because he can. The other part is because of his job. He's an Internet Assurance Analyst for the Dep of Defense. His section answers to the Air Force, the FBI and the CIA. Sounds impressive, but it's a gov't job so the pay isn't all that great, but the job security and benefits are worth making $20K less a year if you ask me. He has been through 2 layoffs since we have been married. The 2nd one we found out about right after I found out I was pregnant with Kylee. It was unnerving. Then out of nowhere he got a call from the base about a resume he had submitted a year and a half before that (they got over 5 thousand resumes for the one position), and he got that job. So, he networks the computers, sets up defenses, hacks them, etc. Trying to stay on top of his game. That's why we have so many computers. A lot of it is that he just likes to buy computers. Just like he likes to buy audio equipment, video equipment, gaming stuff..........etc etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Note to self...

Don't do anything to tick off Aurora's hubby...


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's not _that_ big. It's about 2800 sq feet plus 900 sq feet of unfinished basement space that is the laundry room, a workshop and storage. What sold us on the house is the area. Plus the fact that we are in a platt, but we are on a side street and ours is the only house on the street and the street ends in woods (which also run along one whole side of our property) that are owned by people in the neighborhood so nothing will ever be built there. So, Kylee has her own street to play on, ride her bike, etc. .




Awesome.   It is the main reason we stay where we are also.   We have two acres of wooded land next to a river good for canoeing, tubbibg, swimming and skinny dipping yet still on the main road during the winter months.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Part of it is just because he can. The other part is because of his job. He's an Internet Assurance Analyst for the Dep of Defense. His section answers to the Air Force, the FBI and the CIA. Sounds impressive, but it's a gov't job so the pay isn't all that great, but the job security and benefits are worth making $20K less a year if you ask me. He has been through 2 layoffs since we have been married. The 2nd one we found out about right after I found out I was pregnant with Kylee. It was unnerving. Then out of nowhere he got a call from the base about a resume he had submitted a year and a half before that (they got over 5 thousand resumes for the one position), and he got that job. So, he networks the computers, sets up defenses, hacks them, etc. Trying to stay on top of his game. That's why we have so many computers. A lot of it is that he just likes to buy computers. Just like he likes to buy audio equipment, video equipment, gaming stuff..........etc etc.




Sounds similiar to an EN World addiction.   So he is "Sneaker".   Neat.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Note to self...
> 
> Don't do anything to tick off Aurora's hubby...




Does sound like he is connected and could mess us up badly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Does sound like he is connected and could mess us up badly.



Yeah. I knew a guy that was a hacker and changed the recordsof the high school bully, next thing we heard, the bully had been arrested on account of multiple unpaid parking tickets and one account of armed robbery. The bullys dad had  a fit and I was interrogated along with several other people and they found out the truth of the matter. I haven't heard from that [hacker] guy since.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I knew a guy that was a hacker and changed the recordsof the high school bully, next thing we heard, the bully had been arrested on account of multiple unpaid parking tickets and one account of armed robbery. The bullys dad had  a fit and I was interrogated along with several other people and they found out the truth of the matter. I haven't heard from that [hacker] guy since.





Went a little over board there.....   But still. Good for your friend.   Bullies were common in my school and they really messed my psyche up.

I remember the Calabine Incident a few years ago and folks had issues with me since I sided with the shooters.

Unless you have been bullied all your life one can not understand what it is like.


----------



## megamania

Double posted there somehow......


----------



## Aurora

DShai works for the government so no unauthorized hacks  Plus he is a nice guy so he would not do anything vindictive.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I knew a guy that was a hacker and changed the recordsof the high school bully, next thing we heard, the bully had been arrested on account of multiple unpaid parking tickets and one account of armed robbery. The bullys dad had  a fit and I was interrogated along with several other people and they found out the truth of the matter. I haven't heard from that [hacker] guy since.



He's working for the government at the NSA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> DShai works for the government so no unauthorized hacks  Plus he is a nice guy so he would not do anything vindictive.




Yes.  I believe you completely.  Nobody nice who works for the government ever does anything vindictive or unauthorized.

_this post edited by the FBI_


----------



## Aurora

Rofl


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Yes.  I believe you completely.  Nobody nice who works for the government ever does anything vindictive or unauthorized.
> 
> _this post edited by the FBI_



  LOL


----------



## megamania

This is about ten years ago but I remember a game store in Rutland I used to go to for Pallidium stuff and my Darksun stuff.

The guy was a freak.  He had many .....questionable...items within the DnD books.  Things about devils that was not DnD.

He eventually couldn't afford the rent at the mall and let everyone know he was moving the store to his garage in a nearby town.

It took about 4 months of DnD withdraw before I ventured there.

The place was a mansion. (for Vermont anyway)  I went inside and the place reaked bad things.  He had many symbols up that I felt uncomfortable seeing and looked for books.  Nothing new.  I tried to get out but the guy just kept on talking and talking to me.

After 45 minutes I finally got out.  I scanned the woods across the road.  I was CERTAIN the FBI had was there and had run my plates.

The worse-   three months later there was a "break-in" and he was hacked up with an axe.   Yeah.... right.  a break in.


I'm guessing drugs, nasty worship and other crap gone bad.


Never did find out if my plates were run by the authorities however......


----------



## megamania

speaking of running plates-   did I ever tell you guys I was once a town elected constable?  I have many stories.  some bizarre.


----------



## Dog Moon

Creepy.  I don't think I woulda gone to the dude's house though.


----------



## Aurora

Holy crap Mega. That is scary.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> speaking of running plates-   did I ever tell you guys I was once a town elected constable?  I have many stories.  some bizarre.



Constable, eh? Have many run-ins with adventuring parties?


----------



## Aeson

I wish I could have gone with you. I'd love to see the guys house. I like creepy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could have gone with you. I'd love to see the guys house. I like creepy.



I went to a severely haunted house once. I tend to be sensitive and it REALLY wierded me out.   I won't even drive by the road next to it anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to a severely haunted house once. I tend to be sensitive and it REALLY wierded me out.   I won't even drive by the road next to it anymore.



I want to go to a real haunted house some day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to go to a real haunted house some day.




My girlfriend and I have thrown around writing a "Haunted Road trip" book. We have been talking about it for years though so i am sure it would never happen, but it would be fun to get away and drive around the country staying at haunted inns and houses, etc.

The only other road trip I have taken since married, sans DShai is when I went down the Trail of Tears to take the photos for the book my friend was writing on the subject. It was....enlightening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only other road trip I have taken since married, sans DShai is when I went down the Trail of Tears to take the photos for the book my friend was writing on the subject. It was....enlightening.



Do you have an online photo album. I'd love to have a gander.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have an online photo album. I'd love to have a gander.



Actually, no I don't. She is more of an ex-friend because of that trip. Being with her 24/7 in a car and camping for 9 days taught me what a b**** she really was. We have spoken once since then and she apologized profusely for her behavior. She lives in Chicago now though and it is kind of one of those out of sight/ out of mind things. I do mis her though and have been meaning to re-establish contact with her, but the phone goes 2 ways, so I am not too worried. We always did have a friendship that we could not speak for a year and then when we did it was like no time passed. If that makes sense. I am hoping to get my rolls of film back. I shot it all in APS so it will be no problem getting good copies of the pics. It was a fun trip despite her antics.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Constable, eh? Have many run-ins with adventuring parties?





I had a lot of dirt on my classmates.


oh yeah-  I was still a senor in High School.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could have gone with you. I'd love to see the guys house. I like creepy.



Outside of the house looked normal.  I never went in the house.  He had the DnD shop, Tattoo parlor and questionable books and items for sale in his garage.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could have gone with you. I'd love to see the guys house. I like creepy.




I like creepy, but only from a distance.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to a severely haunted house once. I tend to be sensitive and it REALLY wierded me out.   I won't even drive by the road next to it anymore.




My wife didn't believe until she experienced a few spiritual things.   Since she has become very tuned to it.  She has come to wish she wasn't.

I have not seen anything odd but my father was freaked out by something.   Of course it wasn't a ghost however.  He used to becomne pale whenever he drove by the area.  Quite the reaction for it being nothing.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I have thrown around writing a "Haunted Road trip" book. We have been talking about it for years though so i am sure it would never happen, but it would be fun to get away and drive around the country staying at haunted inns and houses, etc.
> 
> The only other road trip I have taken since married, sans DShai is when I went down the Trail of Tears to take the photos for the book my friend was writing on the subject. It was....enlightening.




If you were to do this you would need to visit Manchester's Equinox Inn.  My wife once worked there.  There are two rooms the staff refuse to go into without a buddy.   My wife says she saw "something" sit on the bed just after she made it.   Freaked her out.   She used to get bad vibes there.  She felt it was man with lecherous thoughts.

Also in Manchester and again a place she worked was the Highland Inn.  The barn that is used for over staffing used to be used as a cat house then as a place for folks to die.   She will not say much about it other than something bad - almost evil... is there.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only other road trip I have taken since married, sans DShai is when I went down the Trail of Tears to take the photos for the book my friend was writing on the subject. It was....enlightening.





What is the Trail of Tears?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like creepy, but only from a distance.




It was the guy that was creepy.   Especially since he was an admitted satan worshipper.


----------



## Zogmo

*650 posts later...*



			
				The Hound said:
			
		

> Test post please ignore.





This is great.  What a community at EnWorld.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> My wife didn't believe until she experienced a few spiritual things.   Since she has become very tuned to it.  She has come to wish she wasn't.



Unfortunately, it is a door that once you walk through, you cannot go back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Zogmo said:
			
		

> This is great.  What a community at EnWorld.




The people of EnWorld are a gift that keep on giving.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> It was the guy that was creepy.   Especially since he was an admitted satan worshipper.



I wouldn't have gone to his house. That is frightening.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> What is the Trail of Tears?



The Cherokee Trail of Tears. You know, we're taking your land, and moving you to Oklahoma.... My great-great grandmother was Cherokee. She married a white man so she didn't have to move.


----------



## megamania

Zogmo said:
			
		

> This is great.  What a community at EnWorld.





As you have noticed... we Hiverminders have issues with authority and rules.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it is a door that once you walk through, you cannot go back.




Im very much into the paranormal and she didn't believe in anything I talked about.   Now she has an open mind... except on Big Foot.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Im very much into the paranormal and she didn't believe in anything I talked about.   Now she has an open mind... except on Big Foot.



LOL We are taught to shut that stuff out as we grow up. It is normally only after an "experience" that most people are able to open up to it.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have gone to his house. That is frightening.




I needed my DnD fix and at that time it was Albany (1 hr drive) or Burlington (3 hr drive).  I hate city driving and I hated driving so far to spend 20 dollars on a book.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Cherokee Trail of Tears. You know, we're taking your land, and moving you to Oklahoma.... My great-great grandmother was Cherokee. She married a white man so she didn't have to move.




I have been wracking my brain trying to think of where I knew of that term...  yeah.   Now I remember it a bit.   I haven't thought about that since... early high school days....ouch.  I feel old again.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Im very much into the paranormal and she didn't believe in anything I talked about.   Now she has an open mind... except on Big Foot.




As a kid I used to get glimpses of the future.   Stupid stuff normally.   No winning lottery ticket numbers or world series winners.

In college I did meditation to cure an uncontrollable fever.  That freaked the in-laws out.  She didn't believe in it but I dropped my temperture down over 5 degrees in twenty minutes time only by visualizing the symtoms and using color medifors and the such and  it worked.   In truth, I was skepic on that one until I did it.

From there I very much believe in UFOs and follow the myth that is Big Foot.   The two are related somehow in my mind.


----------



## Aurora

Visualization actually has some research behind it. Hell, even in my little private Christian High School, our basketball coach taught us to visualize our shot going in just before we threw them. Sounds like the same thing to me......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Visualization actually has some research behind it. Hell, even in my little private Christian High School, our basketball coach taught us to visualize our shot going in just before we threw them. Sounds like the same thing to me......




Its been awhile but basically one visualizes the area that requires healing.  This area should have either a green or purple glow attached to it.  Then a triangle to focus the energy of the opposite color.   So visualized my head with the glow and triangle and soon I was fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

PSHAW!

For years now, I've been visualizing hot chicks* with 7 figure bank accounts who like short, round black guys...*it ain't workin'!*

*much easier with high-speed internet access, btw.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> PSHAW!
> 
> For years now, I've been visualizing hot chicks* with 7 figure bank accounts who like short, round black guys...*it ain't workin'!*
> 
> *much easier with high-speed internet access, btw.




Maybe you shouldn't think on such a grand scale.  You should try 6 figure bank accounts; maybe then you'll have a little more luck.


----------



## dragonhead

im back all. i am not going to bother to read the 7 pages i missed. so what is happening right now?


----------



## Dog Moon

dragonhead said:
			
		

> im back all. i am not going to bother to read the 7 pages i missed. so what is happening right now?




Beyond this page, I have no idea.  With so many threads assimilated, I can't keep track of what occurred before this page.

Oh, this is the thread where we were talking about some creepy stuff.  I thought it was a different one.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> PSHAW!
> 
> For years now, I've been visualizing hot chicks* with 7 figure bank accounts who like short, round black guys...*it ain't workin'!*
> 
> *much easier with high-speed internet access, btw.



LOL
You must not have put enough ranks in it yet.


----------



## Aeson

The Trail of Tears starts not far from my house. There is a plaque there.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Trail of Tears starts not far from my house. There is a plaque there.



Technically, close to you is where we should have started. However, the Cherokee were pretty spread out before the long journey. So we started at one of the places where people were "collected" in Southern Tennessee.

It's kind of pathetic. I am 1/16th Cherokee. I don't in any way shape or form look American Indian, but I could go to where the Cherokee are now settled (Tallequah, OK) and pretty much get taken care of if I wanted. The cut-off is like 1/116 or something dumb like that.


----------



## Goblyn

Usually I don't reply to threads but ... something made me feel the need to at least post SOMETHING here ... I simply couldn't NOT check out a 17 page thread with such a title.

As I've said before: I'm the cat that curiosity killed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't know my ratio, but I know I'm part Chocktaw.  And part Italian.  And part German.  And part French.  And part Jewish.  And something from the British Isles.  And something from Mongolia.

Ooh! Ooh!  I'm 25% Puerto Rican!  That makes me a Quarter-rican!

In other words- I AM HUMAN GUMBO!


----------



## megamania

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Usually I don't reply to threads but ... something made me feel the need to at least post SOMETHING here ... I simply couldn't NOT check out a 17 page thread with such a title.
> 
> As I've said before: I'm the cat that curiosity killed.




The Hive has tempted another....


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I don't know my ratio, but I know I'm part Chocktaw.  And part Italian.  And part German.  And part French.  And part Jewish.  And something from the British Isles.  And something from Mongolia.
> 
> Ooh! Ooh!  I'm 25% Puerto Rican!  That makes me a Quarter-rican!
> 
> In other words- I AM HUMAN GUMBO!



Sweet. I am more German than anything else.


----------



## Aeson

One of my Great Grandmothers was 1/2 Cherokee or maybe 1/4 I can't remember. I know my Grandfather had dark hair and skin. Both sides of my family come from the British Isles. England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

According to my grandmother on my mom's side of the family, we Wenzlers having Sitting Bull in our blood. When my mom heard that she said it was a bunch of bull droppings.


----------



## Goblyn

megamania said:
			
		

> The Hive has tempted another....




NOOOOO!!!!
(dramatic arm-raised stance; lightning in background)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goblyn said:
			
		

> NOOOOO!!!!
> (dramatic arm-raised stance; lightning in background)



Is that you MacLeod?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Sweet. I am more German than anything else.



_
(must...not...tell...rude sausage joke)_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've got strong German roots as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_(makes saving throw again)_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> _(makes saving throw again)_



   

Frak!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ich bin der _MANN!_

"2 Kerle gehen in einen Stab... und gesagt "Autsch!"

Ehhhh...it loses something in translation.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got strong German roots as well.



Must not tell German sausage joke.


----------



## Aurora

ROFL


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_(failed saving throw)_

Ich habe ein grosse Rotwurst!


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> _(failed saving throw)_
> 
> Ich habe ein grosse Rotwurst!



Cut that sh*t out!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> _(failed saving throw)_
> 
> Ich habe ein grosse Rotwurst!



We speaks American around here, son.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We speaks American around here, son.




Poor American for many people, but American nonetheless!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shei...errrr

Aw shucks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We speaks American around here, son.



That'd be english.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd be english.




Actually, I think American English has evolved far enough from normal English that we can't really call it English anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think American English has evolved far enough from normal English that we can't really call it English anymore.



Oh...kay. Then why is it still called English?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh...kay. Then why is it still called English?




It's still technically English, but it's a harsh bastardization of it.

Like Old English is still Old ENGLISH, but we can barely understand it now.  Although American and like England English isn't quite so different, they are still very different now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because we Americans are afraid of what the Canadians and South Americans would do to us if we started calling our version "American."


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Because we Americans are afraid of what the Canadians and South Americans would do to us if we started calling our version "American."




Wrong!  There is NO WAY we'd be afraid of Canada.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What...you've never seen the stuff they call Bacon up there?  What if they subbed that stuff on us...

After a few months of that, plus a dose of Poutine injected into our fast food chains, and Americans would be keeling over dead by the dozens a day...and then rolling around and crushing other Americans to death.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well then, you must be implying that there is a bigger difference than just minor spelling differences. 
IE; armor and armour


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lift = Elevator
Flat = Apartment
Well Seasoned = Salt and Pepper
Cooked = Boiled
???? =  Dentist
Light Fog = Total Eclipse of the Sun

I think that says it all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Lift = Elevator
> Flat = Apartment
> Well Seasoned = Salt and Pepper
> Cooked = Boiled
> ???? =  Dentist
> Light Fog = Total Eclipse of the Sun
> 
> I think that says it all.



I already knew 1/3 of that list, which is probably more than most other individuals resing within the US of A.


----------



## hong

700th post! I WIN!


----------



## Dog Moon

hong said:
			
		

> 700th post! I WIN!




Actually, Fru had the 700th post, you had the 700th REPLY.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh...kay. Then why is it still called English?



We're too lazy to change it officially.


----------



## hong

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, Fru had the 700th post, you had the 700th REPLY.



 Details, details.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> ???? =  Dentist



BAHAHAHAHA
There are parts of the US though that don't know what a dentist is either. My (now deceased) mother-in-law's family down in SE Alabama and Mississippi don't know what a dentist is. Any of them. I have this thing about teeth too. So, I have trouble looking at them when they speak. People only having like 8 teeth and a couple of them being brown just freaks me out.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHA
> There are parts of the US though that don't know what a dentist is either. My (now deceased) mother-in-law's family down in SE Alabama and Mississippi don't know what a dentist is. Any of them. I have this thing about teeth too. So, I have trouble looking at them when they speak. People only having like 8 teeth and a couple of them being brown just freaks me out.



I think you will find that in much of the country not just down here in the South. I see it a lot here in Georgia also. All three of my sisters married guys with REALLY bad teeth. I don't care for looking at them either.


----------



## frandallfarmer

Replying in an attempt to get my N00B counter cleared. How many posts does it take anyway?


----------



## Umbran

frandallfarmer said:


> Replying in an attempt to get my N00B counter cleared. How many posts does it take anyway?




The intent is that maybe folks would spend those posts on threads with active discussions, rather than dredging up long-dead threads for the purpose.


----------



## frandallfarmer

Umbran said:


> The intent is that maybe folks would spend those posts on threads with active discussions, rather than dredging up long-dead threads for the purpose.




Sorry about that. It seems that every thread gives the same "credit" toward being "safe" to post URLS/Images.

There are better ways to determine trustworthyness. A long-established Facebook account is pretty good, for example.


----------



## Umbran

frandallfarmer said:


> There are better ways to determine trustworthyness. A long-established Facebook account is pretty good, for example.




Contrary to popular belief, not everyone uses Facebook, or is interested in linking their online identities if they do.  So, the alternate would be required in any case.

I don't think a whole whopping ten posts is a major burden.  I mean, this is a discussion board.  So, we can kind of expect folks to want to enter into discussions.  It should not take long to find ten things you'd like to make legitimate comment upon.


----------



## frandallfarmer

Umbran said:


> Contrary to popular belief, not everyone uses Facebook, or is interested in linking their online identities if they do.  So, the alternate would be required in any case.
> 
> I don't think a whole whopping ten posts is a major burden.  I mean, this is a discussion board.  So, we can kind of expect folks to want to enter into discussions.  It should not take long to find ten things you'd like to make legitimate comment upon.




I never said anything about everyone having a FB account. Pretty snarky, dude. Are all the mods here like that?

I was proposing an OR (X posts OR established FB user) statement, not completely replacing any mechanism you may have.

"Whopping 10 posts" is pretty arbitrary, don't you think? Why not 5? 20? And why doesn't the software tell you this when you're using it to insert photos or URLs instead of saying "a few" after you try to submit?

It's early in enworld's reboot, and at this point, I think it odd to get such negative feedback from staff about a positive suggestion for improvement.

BTW, other sites use non-posting criteria to establish trust (read threads, vote, complete profile, etc.) - so there are other ways. But now I'm less interested in helping with more positive suggestions... After all, apparently you've got it all figured out.


----------



## Nellisir

Umbran said:


> The intent is that maybe folks would spend those posts on threads with active discussions, rather than dredging up long-dead threads for the purpose.



The last reply to this thread was 7 years ago.  I'd give credit for accomplished necromancy.


----------

